# Black Women Look Stupid With Straight Blonde Hair



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

Serena looking good with dark hair
http://adweek.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/serena_1.jpg 

ETA : eve, i wasnt gonna bump this thread but now i have and it's all your fault.


----------



## hairmaster (Sep 17, 2005)

You have to have very strong hair to color your hair blond. or weave.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

mine was a weave but i dread to think the amount of damage that would be done if i wanted my own hair to be blonde.


----------



## MzTami (Sep 17, 2005)

I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde.  Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away.  Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes.  We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car.  My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's.  Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out.  It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..

Sorry so long!


----------



## MizAvalon (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree! Black women and yellow hair do not mix!


----------



## ThursdayGirl (Sep 17, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde.  Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away.  Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes.  We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car.  My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's.  Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out.  It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!





Wow...what terrible luck!


----------



## caligirl (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, black women with nice chocolate brown skin like Serena Williams (yeah I said it) look ridiculous with blonde, straight hair.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

How could i forget Serena!


----------



## MzTami (Sep 17, 2005)

lol and her mother too!


----------



## Porsche19 (Sep 17, 2005)

I think that with Really good planning, and the right shade of blonde (usually the dareker the skin, the worse all over color looks, so mostly darker people should stick with highlights) and the correct application of blonde, blonde hair can look stunning.

Usually people look retarded because the hair is TOO blond for them (light brown looks blonde against dark skin, you go too much further than that and it looks to washed out) OR the hair looks to bronzy.

So imo, darker black people shoulld bleach their hair only to medium to light borwn, and fairer (but not white-fair) people should only go to from light brown-dark blonde.

If you ever looked at Beyonces's hair (or weave) You'd notice that when it looks it's best, it's not really true blonde, and imo Bey is not very lightskinned.


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh yeah, very few people (if any) with darker skin look good with all blonde hair, imo. I think its maybe not enough contrast between the skin and hair colors. However if I think its easy to pull off if you're just highlighting, like around the face.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Sep 17, 2005)

I think all over blonde looks wrong. 
But I agree with some others who have said highlights look good.
Have seen a few people's albums on this board who have blondeish highlights and it looks great.


----------



## Stormy (Sep 17, 2005)

Well, I don't think all black women look stupid with straight blond hair. It just depends... on a few things like... the complexion, how blond the hair is, how much weave it is, how real it looks, etc... for example Serena... I think she looks a mess with that blond weave/wig she's been wearing. It's too much and it looks fake. She looks much better with darker hair. Now you, asphyxxia... you can wear that blond hair. I think your photo in your fotki album looks great! You have the kind of features and complexion where you can wear dark or blond and it still looks good. It looks natural too. I would never have known those were wigs or weaves if you hadn't said so.Naomi doesn't look good with blond hair. I wouldn't look good with blond hair.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

Thanks Stormy   I got lighter hair purely as an experiment because i'd never had it before. Lots of people liked it, but i just never felt genuinely comfortable. i felt extremely fake at times. it just wasnt me.

OT: I love your website!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 17, 2005)

Generally, I believe that people look best with their natural color hair.  I cannot think of an exception.  Now, that is not to say that some people don't still look nice when they change their hair color; but, IMHO, they never look better.  Whenever I see a Black person who has dyed her hair blonde, in my mind, I begin to think that they are lower-classed.  I don't know why, but it's just what I think, right or wrong--can't help it.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 17, 2005)

Stormy said:
			
		

> Well, I don't think all black women look stupid with straight blond hair. It just depends... on a few things like... the complexion, how blond the hair is, how much weave it is, how real it looks, etc... for example Serena... I think she looks a mess with that blond weave/wig she's been wearing. It's too much and it looks fake. She looks much better with darker hair. Now you, asphyxxia... you can wear that blond hair. I think your photo in your fotki album looks great! You have the kind of features and complexion where you can wear dark or blond and it still looks good. It looks natural too. I would never have known those were wigs or weaves if you hadn't said so.Naomi doesn't look good with blond hair. I wouldn't look good with blond hair.




I agree with Stormy. Asphyxxia you look great as a blonde!!


TeeTee2


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (Sep 17, 2005)

Stormy I have to agree with you.  I saw aborigines with dark skin and natural blonde hair.  It really shows the vast range of beauty that is with people of color.  I have seen some woman with streaks where it looked like a brown dye to cover grey and the hair was blonde.  It seemed so natural on them.  Well maybe it was.  I my self have used champagne blonde to tone down a chunk of white hair i have in the front and people have commented on how fresh I was looking that day or something.  With the white hair they noticed it more and said I looked old.  So with the right shade or application I think it can look just as stunning or better than your natural hair. Some woman look fabulas in their grey but their original black was dull and lifeless.


----------



## Country gal (Sep 17, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde.  Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away.  Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes.  We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car.  My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's.  Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out.  It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!



A sign from God that you shouldn't have been dealing with blond in the first place.   How horrible. It reminds me of the Malcom x movie where he couldn't rinse the perm out because the cops had cut the water.


----------



## MzTami (Sep 17, 2005)

Country gal said:
			
		

> A sign from God that you shouldn't have been dealing with blond in the first place.   How horrible. It reminds me of the Malcom x movie where he couldn't rinse the perm out because the cops had cut the water.



I will never touch dye again!!!

Because my hair changes different shades of browns, people always think that I dye my hair..No way!!!!!!


----------



## MeechUK (Sep 17, 2005)

caligirl said:
			
		

> Yes, black women with nice chocolate brown skin like Serena Williams (yeah I said it) look ridiculous with blonde, straight hair.



Ladies,
what about self-expression?  It might look stupid to you and people that have tried the look, but isn't it a mistake some of us have to make?  Personally I would not do it, but it looks great on some women whatever their skin colour.  I think it takes a lot of confidence to go ahead, it can turn heads either way, good or bad.  

MeechUK


----------



## janisloren (Sep 17, 2005)

lower class? what exactly type of look is that?


----------



## Porsche19 (Sep 17, 2005)

You know, either ate up and damaged and bronzy looking, or looks like a ton of weave is on top of the head.

It's rare to see someone with healthy, bleached and relaxed hair that actaully has a nice color and not some orangy, bronze mess.

Usaully people who have class would never leave the house looking like that.


----------



## krissyprissy (Sep 17, 2005)

I remember looking at Diddy's mom and thinking "what tha f---".


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

Oh yeah! she's one of the head offenders!


----------



## Stormy (Sep 17, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> Thanks Stormy  I got lighter hair purely as an experiment because i'd never had it before. Lots of people liked it, but i just never felt genuinely comfortable. i felt extremely fake at times. it just wasnt me.
> 
> OT: I love your website!


 
You're welcome! And thank you. Thank God for photo shop.


----------



## Stormy (Sep 17, 2005)

krissyprissy said:
			
		

> I remember looking at Diddy's mom and thinking "what tha f---".


 
Oh my god! Now THAT don't make no sense! Everytime I see photos of her, I think...all that money and that boy lets his mother look a mess like that.  I would think that Kim or somebody would tell her.


----------



## sky_blu (Sep 17, 2005)

I think it depends on the person skin tone and also how light the blonde is. But I dont think in general black women look stupid with blonde hair.


----------



## Millahdoowop (Sep 17, 2005)

_*I don't really have an opinion on this but it does get a little irratating to see artists come out with their darker hair color and gradually go blonde. Why is that? Next thing you know we are going to be looking at Rhianna and saying wtf? lol, I just don't get it.*_


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't think black women look 'stupid' with straight blonde hair.  It's unflattering to some, but I don't think I'd subtract IQ points for picking the wrong shade.


----------



## diamoness (Sep 17, 2005)

I have to agree with MeechUK.  

Im not a fan of blonde straight hair......but I do like the look of some blonde shades on natural curly/kinky hair, dreads, twists, etc.  What really matters is that the person wearing it is happy doing so.  If you wanna have blond hair, permed hair, jherri curl hair, whatever....... go for it!!!


----------



## misscrystal (Sep 17, 2005)

I tend to agree. I don't think I've seen any darker complected black woman pull off long blonde hair without looking cheap and tacky. Mary J. Blige often wears blonde hair, but she keeps it short, and she usually sports a good color.


----------



## Plenty (Sep 17, 2005)

WOULD YOU PUT WHOPPI AND BEYONCE IN THE SAME CATAGORY, NO!!!!!

I REALLY CANT STAND WHEN SOMEONE SAYS BLACK WOMEN,  WHITES, OR BLACKS!

BLACK WOMEN ARE ALL DIFFRENT, ALL PEOPLE ARE DIFFRENT


I CANT ANSWER THIS QUESTION, BECAUSE I NEVER SEEN EVERY BLACK WOMEN!

BUT OBVIOUS SOME BLACK WOMEN LOOK GOOD WITH BLOND, SOME DONT!

LADIES PLEASE STOP THIS IGNORANCE, AND LETTING ONE PERSON REPRESENT FOR A WHOLE CATOGORY OF DIFFENT PEOPLE!

Okay, I am off my soapbox now, carry on


----------



## Chinagem (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't think that black women necessarily look stupid with blonde hair. There are so many different shades of "blonde" that I believe most women can find a color that complements their complexion.


----------



## phynestone (Sep 17, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> I think that with Really good planning, and the right shade of blonde (usually the dareker the skin, the worse all over color looks, so mostly darker people should stick with highlights) and the correct application of blonde, blonde hair can look stunning.
> 
> *Usually people look retarded because the hair is TOO blond for them (light brown looks blonde against dark skin, you go too much further than that and it looks to washed out) OR the hair looks to bronzy.[b/]
> 
> ...


*

ITA! Blonde hair doesn't necessarily look bad on black women b/c there are some of us who do have it naturally. If we want to go blonde, we also should pick a shade that's flattering to our skin tone. I think a lot of us look better with the highlights as well.*


----------



## MzTami (Sep 17, 2005)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> WOULD YOU PUT WHOPPI AND BEYONCE IN THE SAME CATAGORY, NO!!!!!
> 
> I REALLY CANT STAND WHEN SOMEONE SAYS BLACK WOMEN,  WHITES, OR BLACKS!
> 
> ...



I think you are taking this to a different level.  This thread is an opinionated thread and it's her opinion.  You are entitled to your own opinion and so is she and everybody else that answers this thread.

There are a lot of dark skin women that don't look good with blonde hair! Serena Williams is one of them.  Her complexion is too dark for blonde hair!  If you were to survey 100 women, and ask them if Serena Williams look good with blonde hair, 85% or more would probably say "no"  This is what this thread is about, it is not to degrade black women with blonde hair. The thread didn't read "All Black women Look Stupid With Straight Blonde Hair" or "Every Black Woman Look Stupid With Straight Blonde Hair."

Just My Opinion!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't think blond looks good on any person of color and very very few white people. I can't think of a single person of color who doesn't look better with darker hair. To each there own but, the amount of people of color I now see with blond hair scares me.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Sep 17, 2005)

CoilY:  I was looking at your Sep 05 album, and love your hair. Love the waves and texture...looks healthy.  Also, you said you looked mad because you were on your way to work. Girl, if you are a Supervisor...they better not mess with you. lolollol, couldn't resist teasing. Bonjour.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Sep 17, 2005)

Good point, brittanynic16. Very true.

I don't get why everyone wants to be blonde. It's a bit like how [thread=65877]everyone wants to have straight hair[/thread]. I don't literally mean everyone, just a lot/far too many people IMO.

It's quite a rare colour to be, naturally, yet so many people choose to dye their hair blonde over any other colour they could dye it. It's weird.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

Plenty706 said:
			
		

> I CANT ANSWER THIS QUESTION, BECAUSE I NEVER SEEN EVERY BLACK WOMEN!
> 
> BUT OBVIOUS SOME BLACK WOMEN LOOK GOOD WITH BLOND, SOME DONT!


I think we can safely say that straight blonde hair does not suit most black women. of course, we come in all types, and someone like Vanessa Williams who has it naturally will not look stupid. Diddy's mom on the other hand, does.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

JCoily said:
			
		

> I don't think black women look 'stupid' with straight blonde hair.  It's unflattering to some, but I don't think I'd subtract IQ points for picking the wrong shade.


Why not? Anyone who consistently leaves the house with terribly unflattering hair can't be that smart.   but seriously, when i said stupid, i mean unflattering.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

brittanynic16 said:
			
		

> *I don't think blond looks good on any person of color and very very few white people. I can't think of a single person of color who doesn't look better with darker hair. *To each there own but, the amount of people of color I now see with blond hair scares me.


Exactly. What's with the blond fever?? Why not, red? plum? auburn? brown?


----------



## metalkitty (Sep 17, 2005)

MeechUK said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> what about self-expression? It might look stupid to you and people that have tried the look, but isn't it a mistake some of us have to make? Personally I would not do it, but it looks great on some women whatever their skin colour. I think it takes a lot of confidence to go ahead, it can turn heads either way, good or bad.
> 
> MeechUK


 
You're right about self- expression, but to be honest I just don't think most (not all) women get their hair colored necessarilly to have it express something, moreso to follow trends or use what fashion mags say is flattering for their complexion. I know I sound like a jerk but I think its true  , although its just my opinion. If more women were doing it for self expression I think we'd be seeing alot funner and funkier styles and colors. At the moment the front half of my hair is a bright plummy reddish color and the rest is black... I hate red  .


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

MeechUK said:
			
		

> it can turn heads either way, good or bad.
> 
> MeechUK


Too often it's bad though.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

metalkitty said:
			
		

> You're right about self- expression, but to be honest I just don't think most (not all) women get their hair colored necessarilly to have it express something, moreso to follow trends or use what fashion mags say is flattering for their complexion.


You're right. i find it hard to believe that Serena, Christina, Brandy, Naomi, Mary J, Monica, Beyonce, Diddy's Mom, Blu Cantrell, Lil Kim etc etc all happen to express who they truly are by picking up a bottle of 40 volume. Not in a million years.


----------



## lovechic (Sep 17, 2005)

* What about girls with "honey" complexions. I think we look okay with like a honey blonde color.......Like the color Halle had at one time. Asphyxxia, I DO see your point though! It doesn't look good on everybody.*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Sep 17, 2005)

Mahalialee4 said:
			
		

> CoilY:  I was looking at your Sep 05 album, and love your hair. Love the waves and texture...looks healthy.  Also, you said you looked mad because you were on your way to work. Girl, if you are a Supervisor...they better not mess with you. lolollol, couldn't resist teasing. Bonjour.



Thank you so much for the compliment! As for me looking mad, girrrrlllll, I wasn't having it that day!


----------



## CatSuga (Sep 17, 2005)

Why Momma Diddy?
Why???


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

lovechic said:
			
		

> * What about girls with "honey" complexions. I think we look okay with like a honey blonde color.......Like the color Halle had at one time. Asphyxxia, I DO see your point though! It doesn't look good on everybody.*


Halle got away with it. Many others can't.


----------



## Ayeshia (Sep 17, 2005)

I agree, it depends on the shade of blond moreso...when people think of blond most think of platinum blonde, which isnt too appealing on anyone IMO...I personally like honey or sandy blonde....basically warm shades.



			
				lovechic said:
			
		

> * What about girls with "honey" complexions. I think we look okay with like a honey blonde color.......Like the color Halle had at one time. Asphyxxia, I DO see your point though! It doesn't look good on everybody.*


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

Ayeshia said:
			
		

> I agree, it depends on the shade of blond moreso...when people think of blond most think of platinum blonde, which isnt too appealing on anyone IMO...I personally like honey or sandy blonde....*basically warm shades.*


tell that to diddy's mom!


----------



## Ayeshia (Sep 17, 2005)

Ive tried to but apparently she hasn't learned 




			
				asphyxxia said:
			
		

> tell that to diddy's mom!


----------



## Porsche19 (Sep 17, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> Halle got away with it. Many others can't.



See?  As I pointed out before, that is not a true blonde color.  You have to keep it dark... that would look like a deeper reddish brown on a person with lighter skin, but looks blonde on Halle... well not completly blonde... but still, it looks lighter than what it is against her skin color.


----------



## Ayeshia (Sep 17, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> See?  As I pointed out before, that is not a true blonde color.  You have to keep it dark... that would look like a deeper reddish brown on a person with lighter skin, but looks blonde on Halle... well not completly blonde... but still, it looks lighter than what it is against her skin color.


I agree...now this....HELL NO  :


----------



## esoterica (Sep 17, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> See?  As I pointed out before, that is not a true blonde color.  You have to keep it dark... that would look like a deeper reddish brown on a person with lighter skin, but looks blonde on Halle... well not completly blonde... but still, it looks lighter than what it is against her skin color.


true. even halle had the sense not to go too light.


----------



## Bublnbrnsuga (Sep 17, 2005)

yes ( remember when Not gon cry came out?? Lil Mama was rocking the blonde!







no


----------



## lovechic (Sep 17, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> Halle got away with it. Many others can't.


* Yeah, this is what I mean...Honey Blonde! Very appealing! !!!*


----------



## yourleoqueen (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't think long bleached blond hair looks good on black women, it just looks like they're trying too hard. Bey, Christina M, Mary J, Eve, Mariah, Naomi and the rest of 'em looked much better when their hair was darker than they did blond, at least to me. Bleaching blond just looks like a desperate attemp to draw attention to themselves.

Although, in the August issue of Hype Hair there is a photo spread of Paula Jai Parker and she has a short spiky 'do that is platinum blond, and she looks fantastic! She is med-light complected and the color looks great on her. I'll even go so far as to say she is the only entertainer I have seen who can work this color. I wish I could find and post a pic for ya'll, but I ain't figured out how to do that yet. erplexed

As for Mama Diddy, well all I can say is it takes ALOT of money to look that cheap.
Again, JMO.


----------



## Porsche19 (Sep 18, 2005)

Do people really change their hair color for mor attention?

If you dyed your hair black, or put in a rinse or any other color, is it because you are trying to get attention, or is it because you want to try a new look that you think may look good on you?

If it's not for attention, then why would someone who bleached their hair be looking for attention?


----------



## esoterica (Sep 18, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> Do people really change their hair color for mor attention?
> 
> If you dyed your hair black, or put in a rinse or any other color, is it because you are trying to get attention, or is it because you want to try a new look that you think may look good on you?
> 
> If it's not for attention, then why would someone who bleached their hair be looking for attention?


i think they do it because they think they will look more appealing. no one is going to change from dark 4a/b hair to blonde type 1 hair if they didnt think it would look better. they may think they'll get more attention, since blond has always been a coveted shade among euro americans.


----------



## Porsche19 (Sep 18, 2005)

So, does this also apply to people who just bleach their natural hair?   

Or to people that  just straighten, relax or texturize their natural hair?  

Does it apply to women that dye their hair other colors, such as lighter and medium shades brown and reds and auburns?  Are women that dye their hair black trying to be Asian?

Well, I just don't agree.  It's not all about the white people, in some cases people do have a color complex... still people just want to change their look and experiment, not even taking race into consideration.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Sep 18, 2005)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> I don't think long bleached blond hair looks good on black women, it just looks like they're trying too hard. Bey, Christina M, Mary J, Eve, Mariah, Naomi and the rest of 'em looked much better when their hair was darker than they did blond, at least to me. Bleaching blond just looks like a desperate attemp to draw attention to themselves.
> 
> Although, in the August issue of Hype Hair there is a photo spread of Paula Jai Parker and she has a short spiky 'do that is platinum blond, and she looks fantastic! She is med-light complected and the color looks great on her. I'll even go so far as to say she is the only entertainer I have seen who can work this color. I wish I could find and post a pic for ya'll, but I ain't figured out how to do that yet. erplexed
> 
> ...


 I think Paula Jai Parker  looks good with blonde hair too.  Very cute.

asphyxxia, why do you dislike the color on black women so much?  Did it have anything to do with the responses from your black/blonde hair poll a few months ago?


anyhoo, i thought the blonde hair color looked cute on you .


----------



## esoterica (Sep 18, 2005)

DSylla said:
			
		

> asphyxxia, why do you dislike the color on black women so much?  Did it have anything to do with the responses from your black/blonde hair poll a few months ago?
> 
> 
> anyhoo, i thought the blonde hair color looked cute on you .


this doesnt have anything to do with my "black or blonde" poll. even though lots of people said the blonde did suit me i didnt feel comfortable with it. so i didnt have it put back in.

i started this thread after seeing pictures of quite a few black female celebs going blonde and looking awful. good looking women with enough money to look as good as they wanted to, are choosing to go the blonde route when it clearly does not suit them. of course, it looks good on some people, but not the vast majority. i just wanted to see what you ladies thought.


----------



## 1Specialk (Sep 18, 2005)

My choice was not listed, but here it is:

If they like it, then I love it!


----------



## mahoganee (Sep 18, 2005)

sky_blu said:
			
		

> I think it depends on the person skin tone and also how light the blonde is. But I dont think in general black women look stupid with blonde hair.


ITA.  I usually wear honey blonde but in the summer I've been mixing it with a darker shade since I'm darker then. I don't like the really light blondes on myself but some people can pull it off. This past october the bss didn't have the color I normally wear and I got a sew in that had a lighter blonde mixed in it, but I didn't realize that most of the hair was that color. Lawd have mercy! I saw a picture of myself with that hair and said to myself , "hmm,hmm,hmm. Never again!"  It looked better towards the end because I'd lightened up some.


----------



## ThickLongHair2008 (Sep 18, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde.  Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away.  Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes.  We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car.  My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's.  Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out.  It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!



I would have dunked my head in the toilet. Yes I agreee, people need to stop jumping on the blong bandwagon. Keisha Cole too with her platinum lace front wig. WTF?


----------



## aileendq (Sep 19, 2005)

I have an issue with people of color being blonde not because of how it looks, but because it seems as if it's just about Hollywood conformity and not about "self expression." I personally think that the "Blonde Hype" that's nothing but propaganda from Hollywood is just another way of saying that the only truly attractive people are blonde (or, white). I think this is crap.

Look at all the people of color that have gone blonde: Jessica Alba, Mariah, Serena. And the people who are not of color keep going even blonder! 

Don't get me wrong, dye your hair purple, blue, yellow or orange, I don't care, just do it for the right reason. Examine your motivations...


----------



## esoterica (Sep 19, 2005)

aileendq said:
			
		

> I have an issue with people of color being blonde not because of how it looks, but because it seems as if it's just about Hollywood conformity and not about "self expression."* I personally think that the "Blonde Hype" that's nothing but propaganda from Hollywood is just another way of saying that the only truly attractive people are blonde (or, white). I think this is crap*.
> 
> Look at all the people of color that have gone blonde: Jessica Alba, Mariah, Serena. And the people who are not of color keep going even blonder!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, dye your hair purple, blue, yellow or orange, I don't care, just do it for the right reason. Examine your motivations...


I'm glad you mentioned this because it's very true.


----------



## MzTami (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't want to be a blonde no mo..


----------



## hopeful (Sep 19, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> Don't want to be a blonde no mo..


 
Me either!


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 19, 2005)

Do you mean all Dark skinned women look stupid? Because I've seen some black women sport some blonde hair and they look beautiful, and with the right features, body, style and attitude some Dark skinned sisters look just as good, I believe, as w/most things, not all the right ones are sporting it. Never was blond and never wanted to try it I just never liked bleach, IMHO.


----------



## mshoney2u (Sep 20, 2005)

The people that are bashing blonde what color are you thinking about because blonde come in many different shades. From almost white (platinum) to a medium brown color (sunlight blonde). Some of yall are using the word blonde very generally. Because those people that you all are usually talking about are very light blonde. Which for the most part doesn’t look good on some white people. No matter what shade you have to take a persons undertones in to consideration. I am medium brown skinned and my hair is honey-blonde, has been that way on and off for 9yrs my name is nickname is honey (been that since I was 6 wks old) and I just like the color on me. I remember when I was in HS and I told a couple of people including my color struck cousins that I was thinking of going honey blonde and they were like. I don’t think it would look good and might I add I am a caramel color well any way I despite what they said and know about skin tones I did it and those say nay-sayers were the same one’s in my face telling me how gorgeous my hair was and how pretty it was on my complexion. My stylist is making me do a morning tv apperance with her because of my texture and color  

*To add you also have to take the style and the way the peson look into consideration too. I just saw jahimen's new video and that girl hair is so pretty to me, she is pretty too and she is the same shade as olivia from g-unit and it is the same color but different under tone they look totally different the girl look good, olivia not so good -MO


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 20, 2005)

What kinda blond are we talkign here? I have a copperrish ligth brown color in ym hai. Some peopel call it blond but I look damn good with this color. Platinum, beach blond, and some other colors look awful on anyone. I knwo soem albinos that have platinum blon hair and it looks awful. I hat that color onanyone... BUT it all depends on getting the right color. I dont htink everything necessarily looks bad all around. My sisters and I were born with sandy brown hair also called dirty blond. Is it ugly? Nope. Its unique. Call me red-head, or sandy or dopper but dont call me ugly  Ill haev to hurt cha!


----------



## controlFreak (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't read through all the replies, but all i can say is that MOST (apprx 99.9%) NON CELEBRITY black women sporting blonde do's look real bad.  And i'm sure the celebrity women who appear to look good in magazines with the blonde do, would also look like like crap if seen in the flesh.  The black skin undertone just does not suit MOST shades of blonde.  Fortunately, there aren't many black blonde women here, the trend is more common amongst indians, and they look just as ridiculous.


----------



## controlFreak (Sep 20, 2005)

I haven't read through all the replies, but all i can say is that MOST (apprx 99.9%) NON CELEBRITY black women sporting blonde do's look real bad.  And i'm sure the celebrity women who appear to look good in magazines with the blonde do, would also look like like crap if seen in the flesh.  The black skin undertone just does not suit MOST shades of blonde.  Fortunately, there aren't many black blonde women here, the trend is more common amongst indians, and they look just as ridiculous.


----------



## Sweetyb (Sep 20, 2005)

I voted "no." The question is like asking if white women look good with perms. Well, imo it depends on how it's done and who's wearing it and how the curls look on them, etc.

I personally can say _some_ black women don't look so great with blond *wigs*, or, um, wigs period.

I think the poster who linked to a pic of Halle in blond was a good example of a black woman who looks great with blond hair.


----------



## AceH (Sep 20, 2005)

I see waaaay too many of us going illegally blonde. I am currently trying to find my way back to my natural "roots" so to speak, and I have finally realized that I am not meant to have "straight" hair because my hair does not grow out of my head straight. I am not meant to have "blonde" hair because my hair does not grow out of my head blonde. IMO, we incur too much damage to our hair because we try so hard to "fit in" as far as society is concerned. Straightening and coloring our hair does cause some sort of damage whether we want to acknowledge it or not. HOWEVER, I feel that everyone should do what makes them happy, ESPECIALLY if it looks good...

Now, consider this theory: Blondes (in white society) do get preferential treatment compared to white brunettes. Whites have their own "complexes" and other issues going on just like blacks have our own issues... (we actually discussed this in one of my sociology classes in undergrad).


----------



## Netta1 (Sep 20, 2005)

I guess it depends... I've had my hair blonde and straight before and I have a brown complexion. Of coure now-a-days I prefer my hair napptural and I know that blonde hair would be too damaging of a hair color for me.


----------



## jaded_faerie (Sep 20, 2005)

1Specialk said:
			
		

> My choice was not listed, but here it is:
> 
> If they like it, then I love it!




agreed!


----------



## esoterica (Sep 20, 2005)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> My sisters and I were born with sandy brown hair also called dirty blond. Is it ugly? Nope. Its unique. Call me red-head, or sandy or dopper but dont call me ugly  Ill haev to hurt cha!


i'm talking about bottle blondes. not natural ones. sorry if that wasnt clear.


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 21, 2005)

Okay..... Do you think its just looks too white? Or fake?


----------



## esoterica (Sep 21, 2005)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> Okay..... Do you think its just looks too white? Or fake?


 i have nothing against blonde hair. it looks great on lots of people. but when a group of women who are unlikely to have it naturally choose to get it artificially and it does not make them look any more appealing, and sometimes they look downright awful, i have to wonder why they do it. especially when it just happens to be the color that is held in such high regard by white hollywood/society.


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 22, 2005)

....like blue eyes?  I just thought it was wierd that you would point out a "standard" of white beauty while negesting the others. Every has heard of the blond haired blue eyed skinny white chick that America is raving about. And for someone to down black women that choose to sport the blond look Id expect them to be as close to natural as possible. Some people look at us and think that we relax to have straight hair. Wouldnt that be a white cop-out also? Now onthe other hand everything doesnt look great on every body or head for that matter but if she is happy with it then why hate? We look past all the accomplishments she's made in pioneering the way for black female atheletes and are more concerend about what her hair looks like..... I say if you got it great, if you dont and you want it buy it, or get it however you please. Would you consider your blue eyes (Im guessing thats you in your posts) could be considered fake and a cop-out to America white beauty standards? Pleae dont take this more than just a question, Im not trying to be mean or anything but I relaly would liek to hear your answer.....


----------



## nchristina (Sep 22, 2005)

They look atrocious!


----------



## esoterica (Sep 23, 2005)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> ....like blue eyes?  I just thought it was wierd that you would point out a "standard" of white beauty while negesting the others. Every has heard of the blond haired blue eyed skinny white chick that America is raving about. And for someone to down black women that choose to sport the blond look Id expect them to be as close to natural as possible. Some people look at us and think that we relax to have straight hair. Wouldnt that be a white cop-out also? Now onthe other hand everything doesnt look great on every body or head for that matter but if she is happy with it then why hate? We look past all the accomplishments she's made in pioneering the way for black female atheletes and are more concerend about what her hair looks like..... I say if you got it great, if you dont and you want it buy it, or get it however you please. Would you consider your blue eyes (Im guessing thats you in your posts) could be considered fake and a cop-out to America white beauty standards? Pleae dont take this more than just a question, Im not trying to be mean or anything but I relaly would liek to hear your answer.....



ok, i think maybe i need to clarify at this point that i am wearing WHITE contact lenses. not blue. 
ever seen marilyn manson? THOSE kind of contacts. in case its still not clear, heres a photo.





on someone with naturally light eyes they will be even brighter than they are on me. a bit like this:




and maybe you are right and i am a hypocrite. after all, my hair does have a few relaxed ends. or maybe you are wrong. as far as i'm concerned, just because i think p.diddys mom looks like a fool with her hair the way it is does not mean that i need to be sporting an afro. if you assume that because i think blonde hair looks dumb on certain women, that i am anal or ultra conservative about all things hair related then you are surely wrong. this thread is in reference to black women sporting "*straight blonde hair*" when it does not suit them. nothing more. what you choose to read into it is up to you.


----------



## RainbowCurls (Sep 23, 2005)

asphyxxia, I think your white contacts look cool! I think it's a totally different thing from wearing blue contacts.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 23, 2005)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> asphyxxia, I think your white contacts look cool! I think it's a totally different thing from wearing blue contacts.


it's gonna be hot to death once i get some fangs!


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Sep 23, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> *it looks great on lots of people. but when a group of women who are unlikely to have it naturally choose to get it artificially and it does not make them look any more appealing, and sometimes they look downright awful, i have to wonder why they do it. especially when it just happens to be the *color* that is held in such high regard by white hollywood/society.*



That's pretty much how I feel about relaxers


----------



## esoterica (Sep 23, 2005)

MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> That's pretty much how I feel about relaxers


i'm glad someone sees what i'm saying.


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 23, 2005)

No I was just wondering... Most iof the time when you hear someone sayign that somethign is "white" they seem more likely to embrace the natural look. I dont think anythign is wrong with your contacts. On my computer screen they came across as ice blue. Now on the other hand as a personal opinion I can understand you pointing out Pd Diddy's mom because I dont particularly care for her style of dress. BUT I wont down her and say she looks a hot sh!tty mess.  I dont think we should down others or talk about how they look. With that said I will say that I have slipped and Im not perfect and Im sure Ive talked about people but Ive learned that if they like it then who am I to say they shouldnt do it (especially if its not hurting anyone.)  ANd mecca Im with you too I think that ther eis nothing wriong with our hair and why shoudl we have to submit out hair and scalp to chemicals. I was relaxing for all the wrong reasons. But I dont think they are coloring thier hair to be more "white" or to assimilate further. Asphyxxia I do thank you for answering my question I dont think youre anal  I actually think you have beautiful hair and a very unique personality. Your opinions are very interestign to me. Again thank for answerign without chopping my head off  alot of peopel woulda cussed me out LOL


----------



## esoterica (Sep 23, 2005)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> > No I was just wondering... Most iof the time when you hear someone sayign that somethign is "white" they seem more likely to embrace the natural look. I dont think anythign is wrong with your contacts. On my computer screen they came across as ice blue.
> 
> 
> i see what you're saying about the pro-natural look. i do wear green contacts every now and then when i remember i have them. the white ones are for special occassions. highly unnatural.
> ...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Sep 23, 2005)

PerfectDoak said:
			
		

> asphyxxia, I think your white contacts look cool! I think it's a totally different thing from wearing blue contacts.


 I thought it was a scene from a scary movie or something, I don't see any blue though.


----------



## esoterica (Sep 23, 2005)

BeautifulWideEyes said:
			
		

> I thought it was a scene from a scary movie or something, I don't see any blue though.


this is no movie! it's me   im glad i got that cleared up... im sure a couple people were probably wondering what the hell im doing calling out  blondes while wearing blue contacts  fear not ladies. they are indeed white.


----------



## sprungonhairboards (Sep 23, 2005)

janisloren said:
			
		

> lower class? what exactly type of look is that?



Trashy, tacky, broke and ghetto. I know exactly what she meant


----------



## esoterica (Sep 23, 2005)

sprungonhairboards said:
			
		

> Trashy, tacky, broke and ghetto. I know exactly what she meant


yup... not exactly hard to spot...


----------



## SweetNic_JA (Sep 24, 2005)

Everytime I see a blonde-haired sista (unnaturally of course) I feel like we've lossed another point. In this game the media plays, it's white (blonde & blue) against everyone else. So, when a sista decides to lighten up I interpret it as her throwing up a white flag while saying "yes, I give up, blonde is better!". Maybe it's a distorted way of thinking but I believe one should embrace the characteristics that are more representive of herself. Furthermore, dying your hair blonde will eat the crap out of your hair!


----------



## Shariracquel (Sep 24, 2005)

Not all black women guys, some of us could really rock that blond hair - and I'll show you an example as well....

go to cutiecentral.com, go to gallery on the left hand side and under actresses go to Reagan Gomez-Preston.  She has some pretty pretty blond dyed hair.


----------



## beyondcute (Sep 24, 2005)

Sweetie nic I dont think most women who dye thier hair blond are 'giving up" and waving the blue eyed blond haired flag. I dont think that they are trying to assimilate. If they are then they ARE sick. Those that want blue eyes and blond hair to look more white are sick. Those who just HAVE to have straight hair becuase kinks are unacceptable are sick. But those that like a little color to spice up thier life; I wouldnt call them sell outs...


----------



## MzTami (Sep 24, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> this is no movie! it's me   im glad i got that cleared up... im sure a couple people were probably wondering what the hell im doing calling out  blondes while wearing blue contacts  fear not ladies. they are indeed white.





asphyxxia..IMO..I think you are more beautiful without the white contacts!  

I was looking through your album the other day..You are model material without the white contacts. You have beautiful skin, full lips....etc..


----------



## Porsche19 (Sep 24, 2005)

When a black woman bleaches her hair, she doesn't look any less black.  She looks like a black woman with bleached blonde hair.  99.9% of the time you'd have to be an idiot to think that true blonde is that persons natural color.   You can tell when a white person bleaches their hair, why wouldn't you be able to tell with a black person? True blonde hair looks nothing like bleached blonde hair.

I can see the argument of black women straightening/relaxing/textrizing their hair, wearing weave that is not anywehre close to their naturakl hair type, wearing contacts of a color that is not their own (not the retarded looking ones that we all know are fake) and lightening thier skin to look more European.  These things truely do make one look "less black".


----------



## esoterica (Sep 24, 2005)

MzTami said:
			
		

> asphyxxia..IMO..I think you are more beautiful without the white contacts!
> 
> I was looking through your album the other day..You are model material without the white contacts. You have beautiful skin, full lips....etc..


thanks MzTami


----------



## TigerLily (Sep 25, 2005)

Shariracquel said:
			
		

> Not all black women guys, some of us could really rock that blond hair - and I'll show you an example as well....
> 
> go to cutiecentral.com, go to gallery on the left hand side and under actresses go to Reagan Gomez-Preston. She has some pretty pretty blond dyed hair.


 
Not to me!!! She looks a HOT BLARING MESS with that hair color.  She needs to go back to black...PRONTO!!!!!!


----------



## Sweet_Ambrosia (Oct 2, 2005)

asphyxxia said:
			
		

> unless they have a very light complexion, and even then it doesnt always work. after seeing that pic of monica with her new hair i had to write this. Mary J, Eve, Lil Kim... even Naomi had her moments! what the hell is going on?  who told these women they looked good!? i've been blonde on occassion but i'll never do it again! the horror is here if you wanna see:
> http://public.fotki.com/jadedcynicism/password/haircare/hairstyles/
> 
> 
> ...





*I agree w/ ya!   *


----------



## Porsche19 (Oct 2, 2005)

Every black woman looks good with dark hair, right?

Then why is it that if blonde hair looks good on lighter complexions, then why wouldn't it ALWAYS look good on every one with lighter complexion? 

It's generally accpeted that all black women, regardless of skin tone look good with dark hair, so the explanation that "not everyone can wear it can't apply".  We boldly make an assumption that everyone will look good with black hair, so we can make another and say that all lighter black people can look good with blonde hair.  According to asphyxxia's comment, all lighter skinned people should be able to pull off blonde hair.

The real reason is because... It's not the complexion, it's the shade of blonde that is used.  That's why some light people look tore up with the blonde, but others look great.  They have similar complexions, it's the hair that messes them up.


----------



## deedabug (Oct 2, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> Every black woman looks good with dark hair, right?
> 
> Then why is it that if blonde hair looks good on lighter complexions, then why wouldn't it ALWAYS look good on every one with lighter complexion?
> 
> ...




also the skin undertones..reds, yellows, and the such...that has something to do with it..even lighter complexion chics may not look good with it if the  hair doesnt match her natural undertones...


----------



## Porsche19 (Oct 2, 2005)

I agree, but I'm saying, there are many different shades of blonde... you can find one that will look good on you.  

However, I do agree that it gets harder as you get darker, and that most dark people look good with highlights, but not all over blonde.


----------



## deedabug (Oct 3, 2005)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> I agree, but I'm saying, there are many different shades of blonde... you can find one that will look good on you.
> 
> However, I do agree that it gets harder as you get darker, and that most dark people look good with highlights, but not all over blonde.




i have seen some dark skin women with shades of blonde that look hot....

skin undertones once again...

ETA:

there are a few light brown skin family members of mine that are not biracial that have naturally dirty red hair with blonde natural highlights....

they don't look stupid...they r black...it grows out of their head...

so i dont get it....if anything...a brassy, stiff wig or weave on a black chick looks a helluva lot worse...brassy hair on white chicks is crappy too....


----------



## bellydancer (Oct 3, 2005)

i think it's cute. It looks good on some people, but I've seen ghetto ugly blonde on a few people also. I'm getting my hair dyed brown with dark blonde highlights on Thursday. I hope you guys don't make a post about me!!!


----------



## bellydancer (Oct 3, 2005)

i agree with porsche19 and deedabug. It's the shade used for your skin tone. My skin tone is too vibrant and glowing for ashy looking browns and blondes. It just makes my skin look ashy and dull too.


----------



## Porsche19 (Oct 3, 2005)

My final point is that no matter what skine tone OR undertone you have, there is a shade of blonde that will match it.  

Also, I believe that it's harder for darker women to pull off full blonde color, not impossible. 

Good luck with your color, bellydancer.


----------



## MeechUK (Apr 16, 2006)

jadedcynicism said:
			
		

> unless they have a very light complexion, and even then it doesnt always work. after seeing that pic of monica with her new hair i had to write this. Mary J, Eve, Lil Kim... even Naomi had her moments! what the hell is going on?  who told these women they looked good!? i've been blonde on occassion but i'll never do it again! the horror is here if you wanna see:
> http://public.fotki.com/jadedcynicism/password/haircare/hairstyles/
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think that blonde hair looks stupid on black women!  I think that factors such as skin tone make a big difference, if you have a grey tone you would look stupid.  But a gold tone you are laughing look at Mary J Blige?

MeechUK


----------



## sweetpineapple (Apr 16, 2006)

i dont like it too much unless it does compliment the skin tone and its the right shade of blonde. however i do like it on mary j blige and patty labelle.


----------



## bettytoo (Apr 16, 2006)

i personally don't like mary j hair blond ,i don't like black women with contract lens different colours to their eyes.it looks funny.i don't like relaxers full stop. but its everyone's personally choice.if mary want's to walk around looking like a fool .its her choice.but i must say i like li kim. but i think she's pretty


----------



## LuLu (Apr 16, 2006)

I think it depends on the persons skin tone etc

I have a friend that I have seen with blonde hair and dark hair and she looks stunning as a blonde....not for me, I look good with red.

It's the same with contacts, it has a lot to do with the eyes under the contacts...I wear grey and people think they are mine...


----------



## africa (Apr 16, 2006)

What an interesting topic.

To me, the real issue is not whether or not some black women *can* pull off blonde hair depending on their skin tone, the shade of blond, etc...Because some can.

But why *that* color of all the ones available? Why do so many black women *feel *more attractive even though many people would find them unattractive with light or blonde hair?  Yes, whether or not someone looks more attractive with lighter colored hair is a matter of personal opinion... but we can't ignore where that standard of beauty came from.  And it didn't come from Africa, Asia, India, or the indigenous Americas.  

Someone in another post raised the possiblie hypocrisy in calling out black women with blonde hair if you straighten your hair using chemicals, wear contacts, etc.  I have to say I can agree with her on some level.  Why do so many of us (myself included ) prefer to/* feel* more comfortable and attractive when we alter our natural hair (and other characteristics).  The Euro-centric standard of beauty--light skin, lighter hair, straighter hair--has definitely been popular for years.  I don't think that we are sell outs if we chose to do this.  But maybe we should look at this phenomenon as yet another step in Euro-centric beauty standards gaining a stronger hold in our community (and worldwide).  

I do find it frightening that so many women of color in general (black, hispanic, asian, indian) falsely adopt physical traits (like blonde hair and green/blue/gray contacts) that are clearly not cute on them...  They obviously think they look good, which is why they do it...and perhaps a few other people find them more attractive too because of their own beauty standards.

Maybe black women going blond is just the next step from chemically processing your hair to become straighter.  It's obviously a growing trend.  If indeed the next step in this Euro-centric standard of beauty is for most women of color to lighten their hair, it is scary to me.  Where do we stop, or where should we have stopped?

I dont know...Maybe our ancestors would have as strong a reaction to thinking we looked "stupid" if they saw many of us with our altered hair textures and eyes...or maybe some of them would think only a few of us could pull it off depending on our skin tone, skin undertones, facial features, etc....maybe its all about our perception

I don't know...I'm thinking out loud here.

p.s.  Maybe I'm crazy, but Halle Berry does not look cute to me with blonde hair.  I think she looks much better with darker hair.


----------



## anatomicallycorrect (Apr 16, 2006)

I think as a general rule, yes. But I think if you have blonde as highlights with darker roots/hair showing, it can actually be cute. I saw this wig last night and fell in love w/it but I've talked about blonde too much to be able to get it for myself. I'd lose many cool points!


----------



## Isis (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm still reading this thread but I know black people, male and female who were born with blonde hair.  It looks good on them too.


----------



## Isis (Apr 16, 2006)

africa said:
			
		

> What an interesting topic.
> 
> To me, the real issue is not whether or not some black women *can* pull off blonde hair depending on their skin tone, the shade of blond, etc...Because some can.
> 
> ...


Hello Africa (and welcome!)!
You made some interesting points here.  I do notice this as a growing trend although I don't feel compelled to go blond at all.  Unfortunately, in this Western culture, appearance is everything and if something is set as a standard for beauty, everyone wants it - including people of color.  

Personally, I live outside of the box.  It is interesting to see where this is headed though.


----------



## KhandiB (Apr 16, 2006)

I think some people are getting a little too deep up in here 

I think most women do it because its a fad, there was a big blonde phase back in the day when Salt n Pepa did it..

But to answer the question ... It depends, same as with any other race, white included...blonde isnt for everyone just like jet black isnt...


----------



## ~*~ShopAholic~*~ (Apr 16, 2006)

I agree w/your post, something is always headed in that same direction, don't some pple get tired of always going in the same direction, lol, I know I'm tired of everyone always associating everything a black person does w/wanting to be white, it's getting old and clearly not the case for all. and you are right Jet black is not for everyone, and I remember when everybody wanted jetblk, blueblk, the darkest blk,  , and remember when colors were out, blue, pink, green, red whatever color running through an all blk weave, now that was horrible  even though some pple could pull it off. 





			
				KhandiB said:
			
		

> I think some people are getting a little too deep up in here
> 
> I think most women do it because its a fad, there was a big blonde phase back in the day when Salt n Pepa did it..
> 
> But to answer the question ... It depends, same as with any other race, white included...blonde isnt for everyone just like jet black isnt...


----------



## Healthb4Length (Apr 16, 2006)

I don't like to make generalizations. THe Blonde do look good on some black women, depending on skin tone as mentioned, I know alot of dark skinned individuals with natural blonde (not light brown or sandie brown hair). If you notice alot of people from Fiji have dark dark skin with blonde hair and also alot of Caribbean people (especially those that swim often) will have blonde hair. It works for some people, it's about the attitude that comes with the color, if you got the attitude...then work it!


----------



## KiniKakes (Apr 16, 2006)

Country gal said:
			
		

> A sign from God that you shouldn't have been dealing with blond in the first place.  How horrible. It reminds me of the Malcom x movie where he couldn't rinse the perm out because the cops had cut the water.


 
 Yup..... he sure did have to plunge his head in the toilet to wash that conk out of his head. *smh*

In terms of the poll..... I voted "no" (ie, it does not have to look stupid).  

Would I do it? No.  In general, I am not an advocate of African-American women with blonde hair.

However, I can say that I have seen it look very nice (on both light and dark complected sistas), and I have seen it look a hot mess (on both light/dark sistas). It depends on a lot of things, namely the quality of the dye job, the shade of blonde, and the overall style/health of the hair. Its a total package, to me.


----------



## Isis (Apr 16, 2006)

Alli77 said:
			
		

> I don't like to make generalizations. THe Blonde do look good on some black women, depending on skin tone as mentioned, I* know alot of dark skinned individuals with natural blonde (not light brown or sandie brown hair).* *If you notice alot of people from Fiji have dark dark skin with blonde hair and also alot of Caribbean people (especially those that swim often) will have blonde hair.* It works for some people, it's about the attitude that comes with the color, if you got the attitude...then work it!


I agree.  That's what I mentioned earlier, I do know black people who were born with blonde hair and it looks good on them.  I have some natural blonde family members too.


----------



## virgo_chinwe (Apr 16, 2006)

Shariracquel said:
			
		

> Not all black women guys, some of us could really rock that blond hair - and I'll show you an example as well....
> 
> go to cutiecentral.com, go to gallery on the left hand side and under actresses go to Reagan Gomez-Preston. She has some pretty pretty blond dyed hair.


 

i go to cutiecentral.com too! lol. I get alot of great fashion ideas from meagan good and other females on the site....Sorry if comment was random.


----------



## BerrySweet (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm anti-(non natural) blonde in general.  Unless you were born with it, regardless of race, it just looks fake and pathetic to me (most cases).  This goes for white women too, not all of them can pull it off either.


----------



## Cincysweetie (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it doesn't work in more cases than it does work for black women.  But if it's your blonde hair and you're happy with it...fine with me! I had blonde highlights and it looked nice on me, lol...it warmed up my overall look.  However, I would never go TOTALLY blonde...that would not look right.


----------



## mermaid (Apr 17, 2006)

I did all over blonde for years and don't give a CRAP what anyone hear thinks or feels about it, lol!! I also did blue-black, purple, brown, at the moment it's maroon- what nationality does it mean Iwant to be based on all those colors? Get real.
Anyone who straightens their hair ain't got any business talking about black women with blonde hair  wanting to be white. 
Puh-leeze. 
Your hair wasn't growing outta your head straight and it never will. If blacks stayed in Africa and never had contact with other races, straight hair would have never been an issue, the straight hair thing is purely a Eurocentric influence- so get over it.


----------



## Caramela (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it looks ridiculous.


----------



## LovelyZ (Apr 17, 2006)

With the right blonde variation, the look can work for many black people.


----------



## zoj2 (Apr 17, 2006)

Did anyone see Cee-lo's daughter's weave in my Super Sweet 16?  She had tracks of a dark blond sewn-in and it complemented her dark complexion.  I usually hate blond on dark-skinned people (I am dark-skinned), but this is the first time it looked good to me.


----------



## aqualung (Apr 17, 2006)

Hair that's lighter than the skin is a strange reversal.
That's why white haired witches are scary.
Even dark tanned blond whites look like they've gone too far when they get too dark.
There's a line.


----------



## FlowerHair (Apr 17, 2006)

Now when so many people are dying their hair blonde, that's a clue that it will soon be out of style anyway. 

A nice, natural hair color will always be in style IMO. 

I've had blonde highlights before and people said they loved it. My family on the other hand hated it  

I think dark hair looks so sophisticated and sexy. I think of Sade, Mya, Christina Milian when she was dark haired....


----------



## Lovelylocs (Apr 17, 2006)

I think it is all about finding the right shade. Many of those celebrities that you mentioned have nasty looking shades of blonde. Also, I think weave hair looks gross in general, but blonde weave hair is usually super nasty. I think that if they dyed their real hair a shade of blond that was for their complexion it can look nice.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 17, 2006)

This is 'challenging' question.  It depends on the person's complexion, make-up, the hair style and ESPECIALLY the condition of the hair.  

I've seen some horror images that needed to be elsewhere.   

I have two friends who look absolutely beautiful with blonde hair.  One wears hers long and straight and the other wears hers in a short and tapered cut...truly beautiful and natural looking.  

They also wear clothing which compliments the hair color.  These are both professional women (one is the school system, the other in the corporate world and in ministry).  They represent 'us' very well...indeed.  They don't look 'ghetto fabulous' or hoochy mama.  

For me personally, I never considered going with blonde hair, but I won't discourage anyone who looks beautiful with it.

Blessings to all,


----------



## Bronzedmuse (Apr 19, 2006)

yes i agree because i saw Pdiddy's mom with blonde hair and it did look awful. I feel blonde hair suits people who are white or have a light-skinned color. But just because your white it doesn't mean that blonde suit you, take lindsay lohan for example; when she bleached her hair that light blonde color it did not suit her. In conclusion i feel that you should stick with the hair colour that you was born with and black women please leave the blonde colour hair to the white women.


----------



## keluric (Dec 29, 2006)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> I think that with Really good planning, and the right shade of blonde (usually the dareker the skin, the worse all over color looks, so mostly darker people should stick with highlights) and the correct application of blonde, blonde hair can look stunning.
> 
> Usually people look retarded because the hair is TOO blond for them (light brown looks blonde against dark skin, you go too much further than that and it looks to washed out) OR the hair looks to bronzy.
> 
> ...


 
I can agree with that.  And yes, Beyonce's complexion is knocking on the light brown door.


----------



## chayil0427 (Dec 29, 2006)

Depends on the woman...


----------



## StrawberryQueen (Dec 29, 2006)

chayil0427 said:
			
		

> Depends on the woman...


Where's Amerie?


----------



## LadyJ76 (Dec 29, 2006)

I hate to say it, but I think it does look silly.  Highlights is one thing, but a whole head of blonde hair....meh. But I also think it looks equally as bad on Asian women.


----------



## ThickHair (Dec 29, 2006)

Yes, unless they were a natural blond.


----------



## Crissi (Dec 29, 2006)

LadyJ76 said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but I think it does look silly. Highlights is one thing, but a whole head of blonde hair....meh. But I also think it looks equally as bad on Asian women.


 
Right!...but hey whatever floats your boat


----------



## asha (Dec 29, 2006)

Depends on the individual...It doesn't matter what race or gender you are. Some can pull it off and some can't. 

Also, I think things that are seen as drastic may grow on people over time as well. If you were faced with it everyday (say a friend or family member) did it, you may hate it at first and it may not phase you after awhile.


----------



## hot_pepper96 (Dec 29, 2006)

Okay,

Y'all can't forget about Diddy's mom. Everytime I see a pic of her, she's wearing a blond weave.


----------



## B_Phlyy (Dec 29, 2006)

I've nevr been a fan of blond hair on black women.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 29, 2006)

I personally think blonde hair looks good on people with short hair...some ppl anyways...not errrbody...ohhhh...I hope this don't start no sh&$


----------



## Ariana4000 (Dec 29, 2006)

I know a few black girls who have naturally sandy blonde hair and very golden complexions and some with hazel eyes too.  So I think it does go well with black skin tones sometimes.  Its just a different look that people have to get used to.


----------



## silvergirl (Dec 29, 2006)

some people can do it, other cant... for the most part i dont like it. but that could be because i mostly see blonde done the bad way.


----------



## SilkyandSmooth (Dec 29, 2006)

B_Phlyy said:
			
		

> I've nevr been a fan of blond hair on black women.


 
Neither have I. It looks unnatural. I also agree with the poster who said that blond hair doesn't look right on Asians either.


----------



## ak46 (Dec 29, 2006)

I don't think they look stupid. As long as they can pull it off and make it look good, it's fine. Some black women can do it and some just can't. ;-)


----------



## cmw45 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmmmm...I thought I would agree...I didn't vote in the poll...but I know one darker lady with blonde hair...Mary J....that I think looks good...I mean, she always looks on point to me. So...rock wit it


----------



## peacelove (Dec 29, 2006)

I believe that women should wear styles that they like no matter what anyone thinks. But I personally do not like how the blond hair looks with dark skin. But you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## peacelove (Dec 29, 2006)

Porsche19 said:
			
		

> Every black woman looks good with dark hair, right?
> 
> Then why is it that if blonde hair looks good on lighter complexions, then why wouldn't it ALWAYS look good on every one with lighter complexion?
> 
> ...



Good point. But I also think it is not just the shade of blond, it is also the tones in the skin. If you have bronze, goldtone skin, I think the blond can work.


----------



## anatomicallycorrect (Dec 29, 2006)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde. Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away. Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes. We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car. My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's. Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out. It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!


I've always been afraid that would happen while I was perming my hair. That's why I always have some water filled up in a bucket handy. Ever since I saw "Malcom X" I've been afraid that would happen.


----------



## LocksOfLuV (Dec 30, 2006)

LadyJ76 said:
			
		

> I hate to say it, but I think it does look silly. Highlights is one thing, but a whole head of blonde hair....meh. But I also think it looks equally as bad on Asian women.


 
I feel the same. Never liked it on black women no matter what color or hue. My friend who is uberly light just got her hair blonde and it looks horrible. She looks albino-although I think she was going the white route. I'll even say that half of the white girls with blonde hair don't even look right.


----------



## honeycomb719 (Dec 30, 2006)

caligirl said:
			
		

> Yes, black women with nice chocolate brown skin like Serena Williams (yeah I said it) look ridiculous with blonde, straight hair.





I agree


----------



## honeycomb719 (Dec 30, 2006)

esoterica said:
			
		

> How could i forget Serena!





Dont forget moma Combs


----------



## honeycomb719 (Dec 30, 2006)

Diddy Mom







Lil Kim, Momma Combs 






This looks stupid IMO


----------



## toniy (Dec 30, 2006)

yourleoqueen said:
			
		

> Although, in the August issue of Hype Hair there is a photo spread of Paula Jai Parker and she has a short spiky 'do that is platinum blond, and she looks fantastic! She is med-light complected and the color looks great on her. I'll even go so far as to say she is the only entertainer I have seen who can work this color. I wish I could find and post a pic for ya'll, but I ain't figured out how to do that yet. erplexed
> 
> As for Mama Diddy, well all I can say is it takes ALOT of money to look that cheap.
> Again, JMO.



Not sure if this is the one but i like it.


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 1, 2007)

BeyoncÃ© looks good with blonde hair and I like it on Serena Williams too. Blu Cantrell also looks good with straight blonde hair. Just to cite a few.


----------



## deltagyrl (Jan 1, 2007)

I voted YES!  

The only dark skinned woman that I've ever seen pull it off is *Mary*.


----------



## Ntrlmystik (Jan 1, 2007)

LOL...everyone except Mary J. Blige...it works on her.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm brown, not light and I loooved my hair with blond! 

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=12472324&uid=6436101


over all though, everybody cannot pass, just depends on complexion, shade and depth of blond


----------



## Amarech (Jan 3, 2007)

> LOL...everyone except Mary J. Blige...it works on her.


Exactly!!!

Mary has chosen a shade that works with her skin tone!!! I also like the lady on Dark and Lovely (well she used to be on it). Her hair was cut like Halle Berry and it was Blonde blonde. Real blond but it looked great on her and she was black.

It only looks stupid if it clashes with your skin tone. Just about anyone can wear blonde.


----------



## lotusspecter (Jan 3, 2007)

Isis said:
			
		

> I'm still reading this thread but I know black people, male and female who were born with blonde hair.  It looks good on them too.


Speaking of this, has anyone ever seen Bruce Weber's Spring Break photo spread in the April '04 issue of W?  There was a mixed race preteen girl with type 1 natural blonde hair.  I personally have never seen a person of color with natural blonde hair until that issue.  This spread is forever memorable to me because it showcases gorgeous young people of color with different hair types and it's photographed beautifully.  I'll post some photos if anyone's interested.


----------



## TCatt86 (Feb 11, 2007)

lotusspecter said:
			
		

> Speaking of this, has anyone ever seen Bruce Weber's Spring Break photo spread in the April '04 issue of W?  There was a mixed race preteen girl with type 1 natural blonde hair.  I personally have never seen a person of color with natural blonde hair until that issue.  This spread is forever memorable to me because it showcases gorgeous young people of color with different hair types and it's photographed beautifully.  I'll post some photos if anyone's interested.



That be great if you posted some pics!! I would love to see the spread.


----------



## hennagirl (Feb 12, 2007)

I voted no, but I meant the following:  I think all dying, weaving, etc. should embellish  rather than change "Mother Nature".  IMO, it is not a good to lose sight of who YOU are so totally that you would wear straight blonde hair. In addition I  am not a fan of enhancing the European ego with that type of imitation.  I mean no offense to anyone who feels differently about this issue.


----------



## InNeedofHairapy (Feb 12, 2007)

ughh..well, I guess it depends on the complexion of the woman and they shade of blonde she chooses to wear...I think that Brooke Hogan's shade of blonde is not going to look good on most black women...but some try to achieve that shade...like the woman in her mid 40s that I saw at IHOP yesterday that had a ratty blonde weave that was poorly done and did NOT match her skin tone well.


----------



## Sapphire_chic (Feb 12, 2007)

lotusspecter said:
			
		

> Speaking of this, has anyone ever seen Bruce Weber's Spring Break photo spread in the April '04 issue of W? There was a mixed race preteen girl with type 1 natural blonde hair. I personally have never seen a person of color with natural blonde hair until that issue. This spread is forever memorable to me because it showcases gorgeous young people of color with different hair types and it's photographed beautifully. I'll post some photos if anyone's interested.


sorry but what magazine is 'W'?


----------



## lotusspecter (Feb 12, 2007)

TCatt86 said:
			
		

> That be great if you posted some pics!! I would love to see the spread.


  Ok, here are some pics from the spread.  I forgot the best setting to use on my digicam so the quality is not up to my standard.  The actual photos are really gorgeous, I wish everyone could see the real thing.  Here goes.


----------



## sweetwhispers (Feb 12, 2007)

she looks aboriginie (sp) i've seen australian aboriginies with blonde hair


----------



## msjackson8 (Feb 12, 2007)

I have seen lighter skinned women with blonde hair, more of a golden blond not a platinum blond and it looked great against their skintone.  Darker black women do not look right with blond hair.


----------



## Guyaneek (Feb 12, 2007)

I wouldn't say straight across the board, but those 3 women do


----------



## sunnybunny (Feb 13, 2007)

I agree with what the last person said, not all black women look stupid in blonde hair it depends on your skin color. I had my hair blonde for a very long time and everyone loved it. people could'nt believe my hair was black when I told them and there are plenty of other entertainers with or has had blonde hair that are black women such as Halle Berry, Beyonce, Mary J Blige, Tyra Banks, Christine Milian and Eve looks nice in some blondes, but thats just to name a few cause I can't think of any one else, so why she would put those stupid looking pictures up there to prove a point about blonde hair and black woman I don't know. Mabey it's because she can't wear blonde hair I mean if thats her in the picture IMO No she can't but don't put it on all black women just because you don't look right with it.. And Serena hair always looks a mess to me so you put some real poor examples up there IMO.......


----------



## sunnybunny (Feb 13, 2007)

hennagirl said:
			
		

> I voted no, but I meant the following: I think all dying, weaving, etc. should embellish rather than change "Mother Nature". IMO, it is not a good to lose sight of who YOU are so totally that you would wear straight blonde hair. In addition I am not a fan of enhancing the European ego with that type of imitation. I mean no offense to anyone who feels differently about this issue.


 
I don't agree with that. You don't lose sight of who you are just because you weave and dye your hair so that means if "Mother Nature" did'nt give you hair at all you you should just walk around like that I think not people do what they want to there hair because it looks good or mabey they want a change you do not have to walk around looking like "Mother Nature" just because you were not born with the color or the hair....


----------



## JLove74 (Feb 13, 2007)

black women with stright blonde WIGS look a mess - all of em!


----------



## bravenewgirl87 (Feb 13, 2007)

I was never partial to white people with blonde hair--> i just don't see it as a good look. I mean, look at Amy Lee from Evanecence. 




i think they look gorgeous w/o it. So in my opinion, if it doesn't look good on them it most certainly won't look good on you.


----------



## lotusspecter (Feb 13, 2007)

supergir1 said:
			
		

> sorry but what magazine is 'W'?



It's a monthly fashion magazine.


----------



## jenteel (Feb 13, 2007)

thanks for posting these lotusspecter!
they are spectacular!
i don't get the blond thing either *rainbow*erplexed
it's getting boring
i think hair color in general depends on ur undertones
for instance i have yellow undertones 
so i can "get away" w/ a lot of different colors
as a hairdye lover i have worn almost every haircolor _except_ blond 
(i know my limits-lol!)
but i did have blond highlights (alot of them) b4 the blond craze 
and they were hot!



			
				lotusspecter said:
			
		

> Ok, here are some pics from the spread. I forgot the best setting to use on my digicam so the quality is not up to my standard. The actual photos are really gorgeous, I wish everyone could see the real thing. Here goes.


----------



## LiberianGirl (Feb 13, 2007)

bravenewgirl87 said:
			
		

> I was never partial to white people with blonde hair--> i just don't see it as a good look. I mean, look at Amy Lee from Evanecence.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree--I find women with dar hair stunning.  Don't care for blond hair on any women.


----------



## neonbright (Feb 14, 2007)

Well I have 2 cousins with blonde hair, one light skin with reddish blonde hair and the other medium skin with golden blonde hair.  This is the color of their hair naturally, one time both of them dyed their hair dark brown and man did they looked bad, so now they stay their natural color.


----------



## tsiporah (Feb 16, 2007)

I think there are *a lot* of factors involved here.

If one knows their limits while dealing with color, then one should not have a hard time finding the right color.  But if one is dyeing their hair because the flaxen look is in, that in my opinion is a bad choice.  Some women look good with blonde others bad.  

The same goes for those lighter hair women who go dark...what shade are they using? What are their undertones.  Looking bad with a darker dye job doesn't mean they look bad with dark hair...they may have used the wrong color.  

We also have to understand that we DO live in a European center society that upholds European ideals and sometimes we *do* copy without thinking that we copying.  Don't forget that being a facsimile (sometimes NOT DONE CONSCIOUSLY) is the best form of flattery.  
Now we may simply want a different look and I have no problem with it. But when we make our decisions we still have to ask why are we doing it.

I happen to enjoy mother nature. However, we are not 'sinning' by changing our hair color. Preferable I enjoy darker hair color regardless of how good we can look with lighter hair- natural or not.

By the way the pic with the blonde black girl in the spread is the way some whites wish they could be (flaxen with dark skin and fuller features) and the way some black wish they can be(flaxen with lighter skin and not so full features).  These kinds of things I think we should think about.  And think wholly not partially.   

For the most part I think we should be ourselves.  As a girl I wished to have been that black blonde in the spread too but over time----and with maturity and understanding myself.  I no longer wanted that ideal for me. I began to love who I am inside and out.  I also began to enjoy looking at others who resembled myself. 

In closing yeah, some black women do look SSSSTUPID with blonde.
Some do look good because they chose the right color for them.

Dark hair is beautiful.
And I do like Cameron Diaz's deeper hair color!!  LOL


Personally the color I enjoy is my own color and that deep dark ebony, and the blue black color.

I am not trying to ride both sides but I think it is about thinking wholly in why people may choose or do certain things.  And not all decisions are based on the same reasoning and nor do we all have the same experiences.

I will admit I do get bored of the blonde real quick.  I used to dye (certain layers) of my hair blonde and got bored reaaly quick. But that's me. As a matter of fact I ended up going blue black whenever I got tired of it.  

But now it is just me and my natural henna'ed hair.  Dark with a rosemary shine with _slight_ red highlights in the sunlight.


----------



## lashay06 (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm neutral to it. Some look good with blonde hair while others don't. I do have to agree it depends on the complexion and undertones in the hair and skin.


----------



## MissMarie (Feb 16, 2007)

lotusspecter said:
			
		

> Speaking of this, has anyone ever seen Bruce Weber's Spring Break photo spread in the April '04 issue of W?  There was a mixed race preteen girl with type 1 natural blonde hair.  I personally have never seen a person of color with natural blonde hair until that issue.  This spread is forever memorable to me because it showcases gorgeous young people of color with different hair types and it's photographed beautifully.  I'll post some photos if anyone's interested.


There are groups of people in the Pacific Islands that are brown-skinned with light, sandy or blonde-ish hair. Check out the thread in OT on the blue-eyed little boy, some posters have put up cute pics of light-haired kids from there http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=116279&page=13

Those kids are cute. The blonde girl looks like she could be Australian/ Pacific Islander (or mixed with that) as much as she could be in the African diaspora.

eta: my little cousin had light/blonde-ish hair



now that he's older it kinda looks beige when he hasn't had much sun, lol


----------



## thiccknlong (Mar 12, 2007)

I've only seen 2 people that can carry off a bright blond color and both are very VERY light...a lady at the clothing store last week and beyonce the singer....beyonce tans some and it still looks good on her ...the lady in the store was very VERY pale, her skin was as light as the blond ...

other than that, black ladies please, PLEASE lay off the bright blond ...highlight your hair with it , but to be str8 up blond , unless you are PALE..is just taky


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Mar 12, 2007)

thicknlong said:
			
		

> I've only seen 2 people that can carry off a bright blond color and both are very VERY light...a lady at the clothing store last week and beyonce the singer....beyonce tans some and it still looks good on her ...the lady in the store was very VERY pale, her skin was as light as the blond ...
> 
> *other than that, black ladies please, PLEASE lay off the bright blond ...highlight your hair with it , but to be str8 up blond , unless you are PALE..is just taky*



Some of the black women that insist on wearing "blonde bombshell" hairdos just don't get it. It really does look tacky if you have too much melanin!


----------



## caribeandiva (Mar 13, 2007)

i agree. a more natural color looks better.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 28, 2007)

I think we can wear just about any hair color and look good in it. I think the photo of eve is beautiful her weave looks soft and healthy. I love seeing nice blond afros


----------



## BroadstreetBully (May 15, 2007)

I think artificial blonde hair only looks good on like 2% of the world population regardless of race. Sounds extreme, but unless you're born with it, it can just come off as fake looking, or just doesn't bring out your best features. Of course people of color are included in that 2%. I feel the same way about black hair. Two opposite ends of the spectrum, and only a certain few can pull them off.


----------



## esoterica (May 15, 2007)

long live my thread! 
at least serena is looking better this year with her dark hair.
eve is still a HAM last time i checked.


----------



## Lusa (May 15, 2007)

redRiot said:
			
		

> I think artificial blonde hair only looks good on like 2% of the world population regardless of race. Sounds extreme, but unless you're born with it, it can just come off as fake looking, or just doesn't bring out your best features. Of course people of color are included in that 2%. I feel the same way about black hair. Two opposite ends of the spectrum, and only a certain few can pull them off.


 
You're on point there. There some people of other races and skin tone that should NOT be blonde either. I really don't understand the fascination.


----------



## deejoy (May 15, 2007)

Depends on skintone. It washes some people out. Shoot some white women look stupid blonde.


----------



## *Michelle* (May 16, 2007)

redRiot said:
			
		

> I think artificial blonde hair only looks good on like 2% of the world population regardless of race. Sounds extreme, but unless you're born with it, it can just come off as fake looking, or just doesn't bring out your best features. Of course people of color are included in that 2%. I feel the same way about black hair. Two opposite ends of the spectrum, and only a certain few can pull them off.




Co-signing!


----------



## Finewine (May 16, 2007)

esoterica said:
			
		

> *long live my thread!*
> at least serena is looking better this year with her dark hair.
> eve is still a HAM last time i checked.


 
I know!   "This is the thread that never ends. yes, it goes on and on my friends. some people started reading it not knowing what it was, but they'll continue reading it forever just because....this is the thread that never ends"  

i honestly don't know how i got sucked back into it


----------



## Finewine (May 16, 2007)

I hate to call kids ugly, but uhhh, that blonde hair looks horrible on her despite it being natural. A reddish/honey blonde rinse would probably make that hair (and her) look so much better. Just my HO, please don't shoot me! 



			
				lotusspecter said:
			
		

> Ok, here are some pics from the spread. I forgot the best setting to use on my digicam so the quality is not up to my standard. The actual photos are really gorgeous, I wish everyone could see the real thing. Here goes.


----------



## ajoyfuljoy (May 17, 2007)

very few black people I think can pull off the blonde. i think it's different for movie stars and stuff, of course they have to have a different look and find a way to stand out in the crowd, but it just doesn't look good on most people.

I think Beyonce does it well, but I honestly think she looks nicer in the darker shades, more like a deep honey or caramel colored hair.


----------



## KhandiB (Jun 8, 2007)

Eve Rocks it the Best


----------



## Mook's hair (Jun 8, 2007)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde.  Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away.  Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes.  We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car.  My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's.  Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out.  It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!



OK. I know thatOriginal Post is old (2005). But awwwww man. That's nuts. I would have just used anything that was in the refridgerator. I'd have been pouring soda / Milk/ Apple sauce / Orange Juice / Beer / Anything of a liquid nature to get that mess off my head.

That's wild! I might have even dunked my head in the toilet like Malcom Little did.


----------



## hottopic (Jun 8, 2007)

MzTami said:
			
		

> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde.  Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away.  Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes.  We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car.  My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's.  Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out.  It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!



OMG. I would have cried.


----------



## PinkSkates (Jun 8, 2007)

Most black women I see with blonde hair look foolish.erplexed INCLUDING EVE AND MARY J. BLIGE. They look like clowns with those blonde weaves and lacefronts.


----------



## hothair (Jul 21, 2007)

*shrugs* I look great with my honey blonde hair (lacefront/ natural/ straight/ braids whatever)- I actually influenced a lot of conservative friends I know to express themselves more with colour - not all blonde and they look great! I agree there are some bad colour jobs but that could be for ANY hair colour or type. OBTW: I'm brown-skinned 
I was never one to worry overmuch what other people think of me


----------



## sunnydaze (Jul 22, 2007)

pinkskates said:
			
		

> Most black women I see with blonde hair look foolish.erplexed INCLUDING EVE AND MARY J. BLIGE. They look like clowns with those blonde weaves and lacefronts.


 
Yup, IMO no one pulls that off. Take Eve for example, on the videos after airbrushing and such, her hair looks pretty good up against her skin tone, but real life photos she looks like a ghetto hooker with that mess on her head.

...and I can count on one hand the number of women in real life that I have seen who have blond hair that actually looks good..even decent. It always looks like straw.


Its like just cause you can dye your hair blond doesn't mean you should!


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jul 22, 2007)

LOL!! This thread is funny! But I know how you all feel, My Mom who is Dark as hell went out and bought not only a blonde wig but a PLAITNUM BLONDE WIG! Baby I was hot, and I was embarrassed because she looked like a D**n fool, I mean it was horrible, It was long too I was like why don't you go and buy the Damn Blue contacts to match! And she Really thought she was looking good, I was like you can't be serious. I believe your hair color should compliment your skin tone.


----------



## Golong (Jul 22, 2007)

I was in Barns and Noble and saw this young girl with beautiful back length light brown w/ a hint of strawberry blond textured hair.  Of course I was drawn to it like a moth to a flame.  I made my way over to her slowly to get a better look.  She was young, 14/15,and looked mixed to me (black/white) and she was with a boy who look like her so I figured they were bro & sis.  The boy asked wheres mom and the girl pointed (I turned my head like I was lookin for her too ).  Mom had her head down in a book, back towards us.  Her hair was mid-back lenght and blonde. I figured the mom was white and dad black,  When mom looked up and turned around I had a physical reaction, I jumpped &  gasped because she was Grace Jones dark with blond box braids .  I couldn't believe my eyes.  So I had to stick around and see the dad.  He was very pale, small statured, blonde hair- blue eyed man.  I figured she must have some issues to do that to her self inorder to want to fit in w/ the familyerplexed .  THe hair color and texture must complement the skin tone


----------



## LynnieB (Jul 22, 2007)

i don't usually like the look at.all. and i'm cosignin to what was previously mentioned; it usually looks like an out of control 12-alarm fire went off on someone's head.  it looks horribly dry, hard and as fragile as spun glass erplexed

anywho - i happened to see a lovely medium brown skinned woman with a platinum twa that was fiya!!

it really *really* looked good, maybe because there wasn't much of it. her hair was no more than about 1.5-2 inches long.  it did not look like hay at all.  

so i guess there's always an exception to e'ery thing and that moma sure was.

eta, of course i'm referring to natural hair hehe.  i still don't really like blond weave, wigs or extensions (maybe there's an exception there too but I sho nuff haven't seen it in my travels yet).


----------



## esoterica (Jul 22, 2007)

sunnydaze said:
			
		

> Yup, IMO no one pulls that off. Take Eve for example, on the videos after airbrushing and such, her hair looks pretty good up against her skin tone, *but real life photos she looks like a ghetto hooker with that mess on her head*.
> 
> ...and I can count on one hand the number of women in real life that I have seen who have blond hair that actually looks good..even decent. It always looks like straw.
> 
> ...


stop it! you're killing me over here! she does though.


----------



## BonBon (Jul 22, 2007)

NappyParadise said:
			
		

> LOL!! This thread is funny! But I know how you all feel, My Mom who is Dark as hell went out and bought not only a blonde wig but a PLAITNUM BLONDE WIG! Baby I was hot, and I was embarrassed because she looked like a D**n fool, I mean it was horrible, It was long too I was like why don't you go and buy the Damn Blue contacts to match! And she Really thought she was looking good, I was like you can't be serious. I believe your hair color should compliment your skin tone.


 
 I know this is bad but I saw a article with a Black darkskinned woman with a platinum, PLATINUM(!!!) weave. She looked like she had a bit of money and looked after herself well but it was a definate nono!

 I so wanted to upload that pic but threw the magazine by accident, I am now in the process of buying a back copy on ebay LOL! I think it would illustrate this topic well. I tell you one thing, your mum is a brave woman to be chocolate or darker and go shiny platinum lmao


----------



## neonbright (Jul 22, 2007)

So what happens to the black women born with blonde hair?  I ahve a cousin with naturally blonde hair, she put a black rinse once and it look horrible, blonde hair is for her.


----------



## sunnydaze (Jul 23, 2007)

neonbright said:


> So what happens to the black women born with blonde hair? I ahve a cousin with naturally blonde hair, she put a black rinse once and it look horrible, blonde hair is for her.


 
I want to clarify that I think artificial or dyed blond hair looks bad. If your hair comes out of your head blond,then most likely it matches your skin in some way.


----------



## glamazon386 (Jul 23, 2007)

peacelove said:


> Good point. But I also think it is not just the shade of blond, it is also the tones in the skin. If you have bronze, goldtone skin, I think the blond can work.



I agree with this. I've had some shades of blonde in my weaves/wigs and got plenty of compliments (Even from my dad who never comments on my hair ever) on it but it has to be the right one. I usually get black mixed in with it so it tones it down a little. I have golden/warm undertones in my skin. My mother on the other hand who is lighter has cool undertones. She usually hates my hair and loved that color on me so much she wanted to try it on. She stole one of my wigs (the wig was black at the top and then the bottom half of it was blonde) and she tried it on and it didn't look good on her at all. I thought bc she was light she could have gotten away with it but it looked a HAM. I was able to get away with it though.


----------



## nomoweavesfome (Jul 23, 2007)

*this thread is funny! * I still say it depends on the individual.


----------



## tniccoleh (Jul 24, 2007)

This thread is interesting!! It does depend on the individual though...sometimes I'll see a black woman with blonde hair and go.."Wow...that color looks great on her!!!"...then other times I'll see someone and think..."Wow.....what was she thinking...." so it depends.


----------



## Naturallong81 (Jul 29, 2007)

WHat

BLACK women look good in EVERYTHING!
Pink red green blue we set the trend


----------



## Hair Iam (Jul 29, 2007)

tniccoleh said:


> This thread is interesting!! It does depend on the individual though...sometimes I'll see a black woman with blonde hair and go.."Wow...that color looks great on her!!!"...then other times I'll see someone and think..."Wow.....what was she thinking...." so it depends.




Ditto


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jul 29, 2007)

Depends on the woman...
her complexion, swagger, etc.


----------



## aloof one (Jul 29, 2007)

Golong said:


> I was in Barns and Noble and saw this young girl with beautiful back length light brown w/ a hint of strawberry blond textured hair.  Of course I was drawn to it like a moth to a flame.  I made my way over to her slowly to get a better look.  She was young, 14/15,and looked mixed to me (black/white) and she was with a boy who look like her so I figured they were bro & sis.  The boy asked wheres mom and the girl pointed (I turned my head like I was lookin for her too ).  Mom had her head down in a book, back towards us.  Her hair was mid-back lenght and blonde. I figured the mom was white and dad black,  When mom looked up and turned around I had a physical reaction, I jumpped &  gasped because she was Grace Jones dark with blond box braids .  I couldn't believe my eyes.  So I had to stick around and see the dad.  He was very pale, small statured, blonde hair- blue eyed man.  I figured she must have some issues to do that to her self inorder to want to fit in w/ the familyerplexed .  THe hair color and texture must complement the skin tone



lol you all playin detective to get to the bottom of it.
that poor woman probably felt really out of place when her kids came out blonde, but dye is obviously not the answer, lol... she should have just accepted what it was and not embarrassed her kids like that. But man... that is pretty funny... Reminds me of when my aunt dyed her hair blonde and shes the same color--- turned around and tried to dye it black and that mess went purple!... never know, maybe that woman knew she made a mistake and was growing it back out?
LOL grace jones... Im rollin...


----------



## tt8 (Nov 19, 2007)

I think it depends on the woman's swagger! We black girls can pull off alot of thangs!


----------



## tt8 (Nov 19, 2007)

LMAO!!!! If yall just saw Beyonce walk the wrong way on the AMA'S with that blonde hair (dumb blondes)...This thread took on a whole new meaning to me... I lUUUVS her but that cracked me up!!


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 19, 2007)

*For the most part, my answer to that question would be ye*s...*but it depends on the person. What looks good on one person may not be flattering to another. Also, it depends on the color of blonde....I think darker blonde/very light brown tones look better. *


----------



## Lissamz (Nov 19, 2007)

Ayeshia said:


> Ive tried to but apparently she hasn't learned


 
Ahhahahahahahahah...This is a hilarious thread!!


----------



## fluffylocks (Nov 19, 2007)

When it looks unnatural. Bulky, really platinum, shade doesnt match skin color. 
But thats the same with any color imo.  

I agree that if a dark-skinned female who has naturally dark hair dies it blond, it doesnt look good---but at the same time, if a light-skinned female or even white person for that matter who has naturally light hair dies it black....it looks horrible......(Beyonce, Brittany spears...)
That happens just as much as darker women with blond hair.


----------



## Blkprincess (Nov 19, 2007)

not all black women, some black women can pull it off...some just have that right undertone to their skin to where it beautiful, look at Eve and Beyonce.  My sister in law can pull it off too because of her skin undertone, I mean most of her fine body hair is blonde,  so is her son (light-skinned), but what is hilarious is his fraternal twin- brown-skinned with the same blonde body hair. but then again, my siblings and I all were light-browned haired kids, too.
as they got older their hair darkened.


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 19, 2007)

MzTami said:


> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde. Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away. Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes. We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car. My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's. Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out. It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!


 

I know you were probably traumatized at the time... but...


----------



## SmartyPants (Nov 19, 2007)

Shawn said:


> Generally, I believe that people look best with their natural color hair. I cannot think of an exception. Now, that is not to say that some people don't still look nice when they change their hair color; but, IMHO, they never look better. Whenever I see a Black person who has dyed her hair blonde, in my mind, I begin to think that they are lower-classed. I don't know why, but it's just what I think, right or wrong--can't help it.


 

Exactly.  *Almost* every black person I've seen with long blond straight hair looked ghetto.  This includes Beyonce and especially Serena Williams (who also has the ghetto wardrobe to go along with the ghetto hair).  Ya'll should have seen Serena's mom at Wimbledon a few years back.  She had on a blond/orange, natural looking, afro wig.  She looked like "Bozo the Clown."  I was seriously embarrassed to be black that day.


----------



## *Muffin* (Nov 19, 2007)

Even though I absolutely LOVE dark hair and wouldn't go blonde for anyone, I actually think a lot of Black women look good with Blonde hair. I think blonde suits Eve very well as well as a lot of other black celebrities. You just have to pick the right shades for you and make sure your hair can withstand being blonde. If not, there's always weave.


----------



## SleepyJean (Nov 20, 2007)

ccmuffingirl said:


> Even though I absolutely LOVE dark hair and wouldn't go blonde for anyone, I actually think a lot of Black women look good with Blonde hair. I think blonde suits Eve very well as well as a lot of other black celebrities. You just have to pick the right shades for you and make sure your hair can withstand being blonde. If not, there's always weave.



Eve looks so cute with hers. I know everyone can't rock it, but certain skin tones can.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 20, 2007)

As some persons mentioned, it all depends on the person's complexion and choosing a suitable color. And yes there are some black women who should not even attempt the blond look.

A couple pics of me sport a blonde look
one is an instant weave and the other is a weave


----------



## SleepyJean (Nov 20, 2007)

Val said:


> As some persons mentioned, it all depends on the person's complexion and choosing a suitable color. And yes there are some black women who should not even attempt the blond look.
> 
> A couple pics of me sport a blonde look
> one is an instant weave and the other is a weave


 
It's looks nice! I always considered that brown though.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Nov 20, 2007)

shorthairforever said:


> It's looks nice! I always considered that brown though.


I guess is the lighting that made it look like that....I have another pic out in the sun where it shows how light it was (the second pic)


----------



## Phillygryl (Nov 22, 2007)

I think psychologically, and no one wants to come out and say it, is that
people are 1. being influenced by advertising "Blondes have more fun" more people born with  blonde hair are white so the inference is that white girls have more fun and are more fun.  This psychological hype affects white girls too, the ones who have brown hair.  A lot of them constantly dye their hair blonde - obsessively.  I am not saying everybody, but a lot of them.   2.   I personally feel it says "what I am is not good enough"  I have to make a change 360 degrees.  I have to become something completely different from what I am, what I was born to look like.  I have to try to look like someone else because nobody wants to see that terrible mess I was born looking like!!!
Why am I saying all of this - a lot of black people have self esteem problems
and still think what they possess is worthless and  the things other people were born with is superior.  I am not making a blanket statement.  First of all you cannot include entertainers because sometimes there are external pressures - stylists, a promoter who says " You have to change your image"
This has to be true because when they look in the mirror, they do not look good so there has to be some strong influence to make them continue with this behavior!!!!!


----------



## Bublin (Nov 22, 2007)

@ Eve and Mary J Blige - they look terrible - bad weave and blonde do not go together.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Nov 22, 2007)

I depends on the hair color and the skin color. I have seen many black women with BEAUTIFUL heads of blond hair and/or weave.


----------



## loved (Nov 26, 2007)

Bublin said:


> @ Eve and Mary J Blige - they look terrible - bad weave and blonde do not go together.


 
ITA. I think it's a harsh contrast with Mary's skin and that a toned down color - would look so much nicer on her.


----------



## Valerie (Nov 26, 2007)

Depends on the skin complexion, some woman can get away with blonde hair.


----------



## cubanit (Dec 11, 2007)

Please dont fry me for this one. 
Why is it that for someone nowhite to dye their hair they have to have identity issues. What if people did it because they like the color. Honestly there are a million things people do to try something differnt. Going through a blonde phase is one of them. Ive seen white women go red and sometimes it just isnt there color but guess what, it works for them. i dont think every time a black women tries blond the want to be white. I think thier trying something. We are really harsh on us sometimes. I personally dont feel I owe my african desented brothers and sisters any explaination for me trying anything. 
Blonde however isnt for me
But really do other races hold the own under a microscope about every little change the make. 
Its okay girls go pink if you wanna im on your side


----------



## GinaC (Dec 11, 2007)

Blonde black women is not such a big deal to me.  I mean, depends on the shade, like with anybody.  But... Japanese women with blonde hair!? Blech!  They can't really get it blonde, and it turns orange...  my daughter is half Japanese, and her Japanese cousin bleached her hair blonde/orange and got BLUE contacts.  OMG....WHY OH WHY!?!

maybe I am just jealous because I would kill for that perfectly straight black hair that they are destroying!  hahaha! And fake contacts looks silly on anybody, sorry...


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Dec 11, 2007)

GinaC said:


> Blonde black women is not such a big deal to me. I mean, depends on the shade, like with anybody. But... Japanese women with blonde hair!? Blech! They can't really get it blonde, and it turns orange... my daughter is half Japanese, and her Japanese cousin bleached her hair blonde/orange and got BLUE contacts. OMG....WHY OH WHY!?!
> 
> maybe I am just jealous because I would kill for that perfectly straight black hair that they are destroying! hahaha! And fake contacts looks silly on anybody, sorry...


 A lot of my international friends are like this also.  I personally think their own culture and look is beautiful!! I consider my self BLESSED to have slightly slanted eyes LOOL!  I don't think dying your hair is an identity crisis just because you're black, I think it's just a phase however some do dye for this reason.  Some people can pull it off, especially if they have medium to fair skin, but I wouldn't be caught dead with it!! I'll take my shiny black hair over blond ANYDAY!


----------



## Halimah (Dec 14, 2007)

Ok Ladies
I beg to differ it all depends on the skin tone of a blackwomen who has blonde hair no I dont think dark skin people look nice w/blonde hair but we cant say just all black women.Because there are alot of women who look nice w/blonde hair for instance Mary J,Beyonce and many more and also I have been a healthy blonde(27) for some yrs now and my hair is flowy,thick and healthy and Im a carmel brown skin women,so I agree that some women dont look nice w/blonde hair ecspecially unhealthy blonde hair but I dont agree that ALL BLACK women dont look nice w/blonde hair.

Here are some pics of black women who look beautiful w/blonde hair.


----------



## Xavier (Dec 22, 2007)

happylocks said:


> I think we can wear just about any hair color and look good in it. I think the photo of eve is beautiful *her weave looks soft and healthy*. I love seeing nice blond afros


 
 Soft I can understand, but healthy...


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 22, 2007)

*Nah. I usually do not like the look but we have our own version of blonde..the sisters sporting those beautiful, silver/platinum locks..beautiful!!!!!*


----------



## soslychic (Dec 22, 2007)

OT: That is the best I've seen Serena Williams look ever! She looks really cute in that pic


----------



## MadisonK (Dec 23, 2007)

IMO Eve looks better with blonde hair.  I think it makes her look sexy and works well with her skin color.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 26, 2007)

My highlights are a deep honey blonde, so I beg to differ with the topic of this post!!! 

But I think that there is a right and wrong color for everyone, and some people look best with darker hair.


----------



## jwhitley6 (Dec 26, 2007)

jamila75 said:


> My highlights are a deep honey blonde, so I beg to differ with the topic of this post!!!
> 
> But I think that there is a right and wrong color for everyone, and some people look best with darker hair.


 

Love your highlights!...I'm tempted to do some.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks jwhitley.  

I had 3 different stylists high light me, plus I did my own years ago.  I have had the best success with my Aveda stylist.  She said that their dyes are more gentle, and it's true.  All other brands (both pro and OTC) have caused my hair to break right off at the root.  Even on top of that damage I got my touchups with Aveda color but a year later my hair is now healthy, w/o any major cutting.


----------



## winnettag (Jun 3, 2008)

I said yes.  Unless, of course, you happen to be albino.


----------



## maddywoo13 (Jun 3, 2008)

MzTami said:


> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde.  Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away.  Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes.  We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car.  My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's.  Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out.  It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!



My God! Talk about Murphy's law! even when I was little, I felt blonde hair was a white women thing because the light color blended in with their skin really well but when a black woman does....it just....clashes! doesn't matter who it is, I've seen enough to know its just not right. Plus it wouldn't come out right, I dyed a patch in the front of my head (Before LHCF and I was in my rebellion stage; It looked muuuuch better than it sounds lol) it was ginger blonde. Because my hair was so dark, it come out...exactly the way I expected it. Instead of lemons I got oranges.


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 3, 2008)

Blond looks good on 95% of black women.  And I have seen it on some darker skins(highlights), and it has looked better on them than on me.(And I'm caramel)  But, I grew up never really admiring straight blonde hair.  But, their are a few, IMO, that can get away with it!


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 3, 2008)

redliz81 said:


> *Blond looks good on 95% of black women.*  And I have seen it on some darker skins(highlights), and it has looked better on them than on me.(And I'm caramel)  But, I grew up never really admiring straight blonde hair.  But, their are a few, IMO, that can get away with it!


EEEEEEK, I mean it *DOESN"T* look good on 95% of black women!


----------



## la mosca (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but there are black women with naturally blonde hair (and they don't look stupid, lol!)  And of course, there are lots of different shades of blonde to suit many complexions.



But I get the point here; it often looks a hot mess.


----------



## Eisani (Jun 3, 2008)

la mosca said:


> I'm sure it's been mentioned before, but there are black women with naturally blonde hair (and they don't look stupid, lol!) And of course, there are lots of different shades of blonde to suit many complexions.
> 
> 
> 
> But I get the point here; it often looks a hot mess.


 
I feel you Mosca, stand up for us dusty heads I always get strange looks when my hair starts to grow out, or if someone catches a glimpse of the baby hair or my arm hair even... blonde?! YEP


----------



## cupcakes (Jun 3, 2008)

i think it only looks good if your really light skinned and its in a natural fro:


----------



## RegaLady (Jun 3, 2008)

If your are born wit it, than it ALWAYS looks good!


----------



## Rei (Jun 3, 2008)

lol, lets get real here ladies, if anybody is going to dye their hair blonde and they're dark skinned, they probably already don't give a damn what other people think this thread is pointless


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 3, 2008)

i hate it too!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamiss (Jun 3, 2008)

slimzz said:


> i think it only looks good if your really light skinned and its in a natural fro:



My mom wears her like this. She is kind of light-skinned, and it is easier for her to turn her fully white hair blond (as opposed to a dark color). She gets a lot of compliments.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 4, 2008)

Rei said:


> lol, *lets get real here ladies, if anybody is going to dye their hair blonde and they're dark skinned, they probably already don't give a damn what other people think this thread is pointless*





_Okay! and that is the Truth LOL!!!!!!!_


----------



## hunnybunny81 (Jun 4, 2008)

Rei said:


> lol, lets get real here ladies, if anybody is going to dye their hair blonde and they're dark skinned, they probably already don't give a damn what other people think this thread is pointless


----------



## Bublin (Jun 4, 2008)

Halimah said:


> Ok Ladies
> I beg to differ it all depends on the skin tone of a blackwomen who has blonde hair no I dont think dark skin people look nice w/blonde hair but we cant say just all black women.Because there are alot of women who look nice w/blonde hair for instance Mary J,Beyonce and many more and *also I have been a healthy blonde(27) for some yrs now and my hair is flowy,thick and healthy and Im a carmel brown skin women,*so I agree that some women dont look nice w/blonde hair ecspecially unhealthy blonde hair but I dont agree that ALL BLACK women dont look nice w/blonde hair.
> 
> Here are some pics of black women who look beautiful w/blonde hair.


 

So, do you got any pics of yourself?


----------



## supagyrl0302 (Jun 4, 2008)

Blonde is to each her own... the color is not offensive I think its more of a combination of complexion, shade of color and hair style. I've seen non-minority women look pretty jacked up when they rock it. Also I think for women of color combination coloring works better not just a whole head of bleach blonde--I dont think that works for anyone!

Personally I did an all over strawberry blonde that went over pretty well--I'm light brown with warm undertones so it complimented my complexion better than a redish tone would-so I was told. So sorry I don't have pics it was like 4 yrs ago.


----------



## ebzonix (Jun 12, 2008)

i personally don't like it.


----------



## Newtogrow (Jun 13, 2008)

I said no simply because some of us Nubian Princesses are born with blonde hair.

It's the ladies who have that *ruthless, matted, tangled, ridiculous* blonde weaves that look stupid.

Some blonde weaves and wigs are very cute!


----------



## BlondeByDesire (Jun 13, 2008)

Well I have blonde hair per se ... it's a highligher ... i get compliments all the time.


----------



## Kurly K (Jul 27, 2008)

i think it depends on the complexion and their features. Some black women can get away with it and keep it looking nice. I'm actually considering going blonde when my hair is longer.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm very biased, I think black women look most beautiful when they hair is  black, dark brown or sometimes brown .  The darker hair colour compliments the rich tones that black women have, I feel that blondes washes you out.


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 27, 2008)

On black women? What about other races?! I've seen some of my Latina sisters here in Boston with bleached-almos white hair that looks chewed up LOL. I had to beg a PR friend to stop frying her hair. 

And don't get me started with the blonde Asians I see in Chinatown LOL . 

I've been guilty of dying too red. I call it Dominican red LOL I love it, but it doesn't love me back (breakage).


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 27, 2008)

I think it depends on the length. I've seen some cute blonde hairstyles, but all were chin length or so.

I agree about blonde asians, though. I personally think dark hair looks very beautiful on them; blonde hair is just so unnatural-looking.


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Jul 27, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> On black women? What about other races?! I've seen some of my Latina sisters here in Boston with bleached-almos white hair that looks chewed up LOL. I had to beg a PR friend to stop frying her hair.
> 
> And don't get me started with the blonde Asians I see in Chinatown LOL .
> 
> I've been guilty of dying too red. I call it Dominican red LOL I love it, but it doesn't love me back (breakage).


 
I see that too! Maybe I'm just biased, but on women of colour meaning brown skin ranging from light brown to dark brown skin look best withdark shiny hair... I never understood all the colours, but thats just me I prefer the classic.. 'clean' look.


----------



## Flawless_JYM (Jul 27, 2008)

Overall I would say no to black women and blonde hair.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jul 27, 2008)

Depends on the shade of blonde with the skin tone/color. Bronze skin and golden brown or dark blonde hair can be gorgeous. Platnum blonde or yellow hair with dark brown skin is just silly. Now dark brown skin with brown/black hair with honey highlights can be lovely.


----------



## Pheonixx (Jul 27, 2008)

*LOL at REI
*


> lol, lets get real here ladies, *if anybody is going to dye their hair blonde and they're dark skinned, they probably already don't give a damn what other people think *this thread is pointless



F'real. lol

I've done red.
I don't care for blonde cause I see it too much. Ugh...
It's old.  E'rybody wants to be a blonde.  I don't care if it fits your complexion. Every black woman in hollywood that dyes is blonde. It is the most overdone color in the world.
_>>>gee--I wonder WHY <<<

_In the meantime---I've already told myself, if I *ever *get close enough to Beyonce.....smh 
...._that damn lacefront is coming off!_ 
All the WAY off!  (Well---if her bodyguard don't take me down FIRST, that is...)
Beyonce.....*and* Tyra too. I'ma just be a blonde weave-snatchin fool.
Because Tyra's another 'Habitual Offender'.  
AND---I'ma throw some paint on Tyra so she can wear something besides black, too.
Back when I watched Tyra. EveryTIME I watched Tyra, the ***** was in black. Black. 
With that BLONDE hair...and those bangs!   Oh, those bangs...  
Those dayum BANGS!
_>>shrugs<<_
Ppl were calling her fat for some reason so I suppose she had/has a complex about it.
Poor girl.
Eh.... 

*DISCLAIMER:* Please understand that this comment was written (at least partially) in jest.


----------



## Stella B. (Jul 27, 2008)

I like blonde hair, but not on black skin. Just looks plain unnatural. erplexed


----------



## mistee11 (Jul 27, 2008)

Well I'm just gonna say this... IMO there are really only 2 women who can pull off wearing their hair blonde and that's Mary and Keisha Cole.  There's something about the way they do it... *they just own it!  Anybody else needs to just sit down!  *Naw but for real tho' you just gotta have the right ratio... you can't be skillet black with blonde hair it just won't do!


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jul 28, 2008)

I used to wear my hair like this...but it only suits a certain complextion - beyonce and keisha can pull it off - it does not look good on everyone!

I think you have to be beyonce's complextion or lighter -


----------



## lovedone_24 (Jul 28, 2008)

Depends on the person. Since this thread was started the trend seems to have (thankfully) died for the most part. I'll admit I hate to see someone with bleach blonde dreads weeping over the relaxed sisters. I ran into a person like this and I respectfully pointed out that her naps are not naturally blonde.


----------



## Missi (Jul 28, 2008)

I have to say: i use to have blonde hair: and I didn't look stupid: i'm black now and i like it better: but my roomie is a blonde and she doesn't look stupid w/ blonde hair


----------



## la mosca (Jul 28, 2008)

Missi said:


> I have to say: i use to have blonde hair: and I didn't look stupid: i'm black now and i like it better: but my roomie is a blonde and she doesn't look stupid w/ blonde hair


 
Hot hot hot!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 28, 2008)

lovedone_24 said:


> Depends on the person. Since this thread was started the trend seems to have (thankfully) died for the most part. *I'll admit I hate to see someone with bleach blonde dreads weeping over the relaxed sisters. I ran into a person like this and I respectfully pointed out that her naps are not naturally blonde.*



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! 

O.KAY??? Srsly. 

And I've done blond before - it depends on the shade. A honey golden blonde looked AMAZING on me - I mean, I was too hot for words. Ate the mess out of my hair (it was the deathstamp for my locs) but hotdamn, I looked good. I also did a brighter, yellower, almost platinum blond, and no. Just - NO. Under no circumstances, no. I was really happy I planned on going red over it, anyhow.


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 28, 2008)

Missi said:


> I have to say: i use to have blonde hair: and I didn't look stupid: i'm black now and i like it better: but my roomie is a blonde and she doesn't look stupid w/ blonde hair


Now that is toooo beautiful!  You look like Jessica Simpson!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 28, 2008)

Missi said:


> I have to say: i use to have blonde hair: and I didn't look stupid: i'm black now and i like it better: but my roomie is a blonde and she doesn't look stupid w/ blonde hair


 
Very beautiful! I honestly think a lot of people have seen blonde done wrong - probably do it yourself colorists who choose hues that absolutely clash with their coloring, or with lots of roots showing, not well styled, etc.  I think there is a right way to do blonde for most black women.  I have seen some darker women who look gorgeous with the contrast in hair color and their skin.  So to generalize by saying black women with blonde hair look stupid.......hmmmm...

I will say that when my hair got overbleached and was yellow blonde I hated it - it was too unnatural looking for me.  I prefer a warmer, darker blonde. But to each his/her own.


----------



## MonPetite (Jul 29, 2008)

Missi said:


> I have to say: i use to have blonde hair: and I didn't look stupid: i'm black now and i like it better: but my roomie is a blonde and she doesn't look stupid w/ blonde hair


 
She looks lovely. However, she is very fair and has light eyes -thus, a lighter color would not wash her out. As many have stated it is about complexion and tones. Case in point, with your lovely friend here!


----------



## hothair (Jul 29, 2008)

jamila75 said:


> Very beautiful! I honestly think a lot of people have seen blonde done wrong - probably do it yourself colorists who choose hues that absolutely clash with their coloring, or with lots of roots showing, not well styled, etc.  I think there is a right way to do blonde for most black women. * I have seen some darker women who look gorgeous with the contrast in hair color and their skin.  So to generalize by saying black women with blonde hair look stupid.......hmmmm...
> *
> I will say that when my hair got overbleached and was yellow blonde I hated it - it was too unnatural looking for me.  I prefer a warmer, darker blonde. But to each his/her own.




Totally agree with you.  I'm "darker" and have been different shades of blonde since I was 16, straight hair included and I look good with it  It depends on the tone you choose for your skin, my friend's biracial and looks washed out with cooler (blonde) tones, but the warmer ones look great on her- I however look better with cooler tones Frankly I don't get what the biggie is, just like there are people with messed up weaves, braids, hair etc so there are those with messed up "straight blonde hair" but it's plain ignorant to make a generalisation on it


----------



## Solitude (Jul 29, 2008)

Missi said:


> I have to say: i use to have blonde hair: and I didn't look stupid: i'm black now and i like it better: but my roomie is a blonde and she doesn't look stupid w/ blonde hair



Now, see, I feel silly because I voted "yes" that black women look stupid with straight blond hair, but after seeing your fly picture, I can now think of a ton of black women light and dark that have looked really pretty with straight blond hair. I don't think it's all in the complexion-I had a sorority sis who has a complexion as dark as mine and she dyed her natural hair blonde and it was very flattering...until her hair broke off .


----------



## blasiancurlie (Jul 29, 2008)

i voted "yes" but i think i just changed my mind cause this is so fly!




Missi said:


> I have to say: i use to have blonde hair: and I didn't look stupid: i'm black now and i like it better: but my roomie is a blonde and she doesn't look stupid w/ blonde hair


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 29, 2008)

I think it depends on your skin tone look at Beyonce but there are blacks born with blonde hair and Im talking dark skin people. People are just not use to seeing it so they think it's not normal but it is.
I'll see if I can find some pictures.




caligirl said:


> Yes, black women with nice chocolate brown skin like Serena Williams (yeah I said it) look ridiculous with blonde, straight hair.


----------



## Neith (Jul 29, 2008)

Complexion isn't only about how dark or light brown your skin is.

Your undertones have a lot to do with what color hair looks good on you. 

Just because someone that is dark brown looks bad with a particular shade of blonde doesn't mean that EVERYONE as dark as her is going to look bad.

There are thousands of different variations of the dark (and light) skin.

So yes, there are many black women who look good with the RIGHT blonde to suit their complexion.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Jul 29, 2008)

Neith said:


> *Complexion isn't only about how dark or light brown your skin is.
> 
> Your undertones have a lot to do with what color hair looks good on you*.
> 
> ...



Thats the TRUTH right there


----------



## RegaLady (Jul 29, 2008)

Neith said:


> Complexion isn't only about how dark or light brown your skin is.
> 
> Your undertones have a lot to do with what color hair looks good on you.
> 
> ...


ITA with the above statement!


----------



## Restore111 (Nov 2, 2008)

Country gal said:


> A sign from God that you shouldn't have been dealing with blond in the first place.   How horrible. It reminds me of the Malcom x movie where he couldn't rinse the perm out because the cops had cut the water.



I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## yuriko (Nov 2, 2008)

I think Beyonce pulls it off, there are many other black chicks that pull it off, so I voted NO


----------



## asummertyme (Nov 2, 2008)

ooooo gurl that is crazy!!!!





MzTami said:


> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde. Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away. Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes. We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car. My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's. Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out. It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!


----------



## jndurieux (Nov 2, 2008)

I think it depends on the person's skin color. My mom has a blond weave in her hair before and it look really nice, she is medium brown complexion but it was not a platinum blond, it was a dark blond. Serena Williams looks like a damn fool with the blond hair. Eve doesn't look bad with it to me.


----------



## Lynnerie (Nov 2, 2008)

Everytime I see the title of this thread it just cracks me up! And it keeps appearing!

I say to each her own, but you won't catch me with no blonde hair!


----------



## Je Ne Sais Quoi (Nov 2, 2008)

Lynnery said:


> Everytime I see the title of this thread it just cracks me up! And it keeps appearing!
> 
> I say to each her own, but you won't catch me with no blonde hair!


 
I wish this thread would die


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Nov 3, 2008)

I am very dark. I rocks blond sometimes and I get compliments on it.


----------



## v2.0 (Nov 3, 2008)

That's not blonde; that's orange.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 3, 2008)

I voted no, just because I AM a black woman who's a natural blonde, and I don't think I looked stupid.

on sistas of varying complexions, blonde hair will give them varying looks. 

So it kinda depends....


----------



## BeautifulNameX (Nov 3, 2008)

its a number 30 the blonde pary is and #30 is honey. but mine is 3 tone


----------



## Healthb4Length (Nov 3, 2008)

:thatsall:


----------



## RecipeBABY (Nov 18, 2008)

girl dont they.. but then again.. it depends on the girl and the skin tone .. ya dig.. there is a culture out there like that
<img src="http://www.ozoutback.com.au/postcards/postcards_forms/abor_children_3/Image/au377271.jpg">

<img src="http://www.richard-seaman.com/Travel/SolomonIslands/TheSolomonIslandsAndItsPeople/FairHairedMalaitanKidWithTattoo.jpg"> they're from austrillia(spell check)


----------



## RecipeBABY (Nov 18, 2008)

girl dont they.. but then again.. it depends on the girl and the skin tone .. ya dig.. there is a culture out there like that
<img src="http://www.ozoutback.com.au/postcards/postcards_forms/abor_children_3/Image/au377271.jpg">

<img src="http://www.richard-seaman.com/Travel/SolomonIslands/TheSolomonIslandsAndItsPeople/FairHairedMalaitanKidWithTattoo.jpg"> they're from austrillia(spell check)


----------



## WhipEffectz1 (Nov 19, 2008)

This can be debated till the wheels fall off but the bottom line (in my honest opinion) is that black women who are darker than say Beyonce or Keysha Cole do look stupid with especially light shades of blonde. I mean, why set yourself up to look like somebody's clown?erplexed All some people need is a red ball to put on their nose. Hello Bozo!

However, blonde highlights can look good on darker individuals because its not in excess and is merely complimenting your darker colored hair.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jan 2, 2009)

Je Ne Sais Quoi said:


> I wish this thread would die


 
Girl me too!

**tosses blonde hair over shoulder ala my avi and smacks teeth**


----------



## camilla (Jan 2, 2009)

IMO I DONT THINK AAAANNNNNNYYY BLACK WOMAN SHOULD HAVE BLOND HAIR THE WORLD ALREADY THINKS THAT BEAUTY IS BLOND HAIR BLUE EYES ETC..IT IS NOT CUTE IN ANY WAY AND IT IS NOT NATURAL LOOKING MANY OF THESE STARS EX EVE GET ALL HOLLYWOOD AND TRY TO EMULATE HOLLYWOODS IDEA OF BEAUTY BUT MOST OF THEM WILL STILL NEVER BE EXCEPTED 
TO SOME OF US ITS JUST A COLOR BUT TO THEM IT LOOKS STUPID LIKE WE ARE TRYING TO SE SOMETHING THAT WE ARE NOT ....YOU KNOW KINDA LIKE THE WHITE GIRL THAT TANS UNTIL HER SKIN IS ORANGE OR THE ONES WITH THE SILICONE BUTT IMPLANTS


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 2, 2009)

I abhor blonde hair on black women.

But I love all of you who ear it!

ETA:

I hate the Mary J Blige and Keisha Cole blonde hair. *shudders*


----------



## SparklingFlame (Jan 2, 2009)

Butterfly08 said:


> Girl me too!
> 
> **tosses blonde hair over shoulder ala my avi and smacks teeth**


Ummm....where is your blonde hair???


----------



## NYAmicas (Jan 2, 2009)

I dont have a problem with it, I think any *unnatural *hair color looks stupid. I'd lighten up my hair but it seems I'm prone to breakage if I even think about it so that's that.


----------



## msa (Jan 2, 2009)

Some of the pics in this thread have reinforced my opinion that black women (esp. dark skinned ones) look stupid with blonde hair.


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 2, 2009)

I have no yes or no, some women look fine some women look a mess, but Im curious about any look and I'll try anything once. I'm too light for all over blonde hair the undertones of my skin and certain blonde hair make me look a fool, plus i had dark dark dark brown eyebrows like wtf?


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 2, 2009)

RecipeBABY said:


> girl dont they.. but then again.. it depends on the girl and the skin tone .. ya dig.. there is a culture out there like that
> <img src="http://www.ozoutback.com.au/postcards/postcards_forms/abor_children_3/Image/au377271.jpg">
> 
> <img src="http://www.richard-seaman.com/Travel/SolomonIslands/TheSolomonIslandsAndItsPeople/FairHairedMalaitanKidWithTattoo.jpg"> they're from austrillia(spell check)






australian, aborigines, dark skin, blonde hair, sometimes blue eyes.


----------



## luxe.li. (Jan 2, 2009)

Porsche19 said:


> Every black woman looks good with dark hair, right?
> 
> Then why is it that if blonde hair looks good on lighter complexions, then why wouldn't it ALWAYS look good on every one with lighter complexion?
> 
> ...



im light and I CANT pull off all over blonde I look a mess, depending on the shade of blonde. You have to look at undertones of skin too, my undertones don't really support blonde. I look best with Black hair (true black) or redish auburn brown hair. But light brown, browns, and goldens I can't pull them off unless I get my eyebrows dyed also, that could help.

And not every black person looks good with black hair, I would say dark dark brown is the norm, but TRUE black hair can wash a medium brown to light skin person's complexion out if the base isn't right....purple base, blue base....etc.


----------



## indefinite (Jan 2, 2009)

DTWgrl said:


> I am very dark. I rocks blond sometimes and I get compliments on it.


Um, nevermind


----------



## gorgeous86 (Jan 3, 2009)

brittanynic16 said:


> *I don't think blond looks good on **any person of color and very very few white people. I can't think of a single person of color who doesn't look better with darker hair.* To each there own but, the amount of people of color I now see with blond hair scares me.



 Exactly


----------



## NaturallyBlonde (Jan 3, 2009)

I have to agree with the ladies who said it depends on your skin tone/undertones.  That white blonde doesn't look good on anybody to me though.  I think just about anyone can wear a shade of blonde, but some should just be left alone or done only in highlights.


----------



## Lanea87 (Jan 3, 2009)

Of course I am not going to read through the thread, but NO not really. To me it depends on the shade of blond, look at Bey shes a blond head and I think she looks FAB!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jan 3, 2009)

MzTami said:


> I remember about 13 years ago, my darker skin sister and I were dying our hair golden blonde. Anyway, we were at my oldest sister house and they had cut the water off because they were working on the lines. Well little did we know they had cut the water off until we tried to rinse the dye out. We had no water to rinse the dye out of our heads,so my sisters boyfriend told us to get into the car and he would drive us to my house, which was about 15 minutes away. Here we are on the highway and my sister's boyfriend car breaks down. Yes, my sister and I still had the dye in our hair. Long story short, we stuck on the free way with a broken down car and dye in our hair that had been in for at least 45 minutes. We spent about an hour on the freeway trying to fix the car. My sister and I was sitting in the back seat laughing talking about "ooo gurl..if we don't hurry up and get this stuff out of our heads, we are going to look like two black Lucille Ball's. Almost 2 hours and some later, we got to my house and rinsed it out. It was Murder...Our hair was orange and was tore up(damaged). That was the last time I ever looked at dye..
> 
> Sorry so long!


 
Someone should have thought about the toilet...yeah, I know, gross but one in the bowl and one in the tank!  Sorry to hear that.  Everytime I relax, I worry about what to do in the event we don't have water.  Luckily, my neighbors have well-water lolol!  But if they aren't home???

And no, I don't think Black women look stupid blond.  Indigenous Australian children don't look stupid being dark with blond hair.


----------



## mommy2kaela (Jan 3, 2009)

I say no simply because...there are plenty of black women with naturally blonde hair several in  my family, including my brother were born with sandy tolight blonde hair some with green or hazel eyes so it blended well others with dark brown eyes.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Jan 5, 2009)

I disagree, I don't think African American or dark skinned women look stupid with blond, straight hair...some women look stupid with black, brown or red hair....so i have to disagree...i'm sorry, i shouldn't say people look stupid.  i apologize.


----------



## SVT (Jan 5, 2009)

We've been debating this since 2005. Closed.


----------

